# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 1 - WAR!



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 1	

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR 

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Wealsun (Common) 
  Berrytime (Olven) 
  Fox (Nomads) 

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25 
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS 

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22 
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 50 
  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 
  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30 
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 
  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 

  Undead dominated areas 

  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5 
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Bone Marsh (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2

  Undead dominated areas 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

  Demipowers 

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil) PL 7 

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated 

  Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7 
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 

  Giant dominated nations and peoples 

  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4 
  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples 

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) 

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BELOW 

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth 

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3


  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark 

  Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES 

  Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10
  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  THE SIDHE POWERS 

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  - - - 

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST 

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  - - - 

  OTHER GREAT POWERS 

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10 
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 

  OTHER POWERS 

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS 

  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 

  - - - 

  THE ROBOTS 

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the Godspires) PL 300 (See the rules on the City of the Gods) 
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ? indicates a shared power

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20 
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 60 
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3  

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below 

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 

  (The Eastern League) 

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) 

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3) 

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10) 

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5          

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 8

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 ?
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  (Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7)

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) PL 2
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30) 

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of 
the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9 

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) PL 4
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4) 

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 97 
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 92 
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 67 
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 62
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 49
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 113
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 102
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 102 
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin) 9 
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 72
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 67
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 112
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 108 
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 86
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 83
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 67
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 72
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals) 32
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos)) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1500 
Anabstercorian 1500 
Black Omega 1500 
Bonedagger 1500 
Creamsteak 1500 
Dagger 1500 
Darkness 1500 
Mr Draco 1500 
Festy Dog 1500
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 1500 
GnomeWorks 1880 and 1500 
John Brown 1500 
Kaboom 1500 
Kalanyr 1500 
Maudlin 1500 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto 1500 
Serpenteye 1500 
Sollir Furryfoot 1500 
Turrosh Mak 1500 
Uvenelei 1500 
Valkys 1500 
William Ronald 1500 
Zelda 1500


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THE RULES POST - TURN 1

  RULE 1: TURNS 

  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
  Unless I post otherwise. 

  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

  At that point, the Turn is over.  One month has passed In Character.

  I will declare Time Out, and after arbitrating post the results of the Turn using the first post of the next Turn.

  Every turn will start with the Results of Last Turn, the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 3 posts of the thread. 

  - - - 

  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

  Post to the thread. 

  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not work. 

  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
  You Post to attack. 
  You Post to defend. 
  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much in one month of game time. 
  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

  - - - 

  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

  - - - 

  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own.

  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are successful. 
  You can make alliances. 
  You can betray your alliances. 

  - - - 

  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.) 

  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn. 

  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race. 

  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build: 

  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
  18 indicates World War One technology. 
  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
  30 indicates ICBMs. 
  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
  39 indicates your first space shot. 
  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield. 

  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented when. 
  It is quite an eye opener. 
  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based on your point total and the chart above. 

  - - - 

  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced. 
  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

  - 

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power Level to advancing your civilization. 
  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
  Do not post this to the boards. 

  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution. 

  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently.
  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level, permanently. 

  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

  - - - 

  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.) 
  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

  - 

  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed. 
  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

  - - - 

  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

  - - - 

  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  THE CURRENT REALITY 

  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service. 

  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has. 

  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn. 

  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic (See below in this rule.) 

  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions. 

  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use. 
  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once. 
  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet. 

  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race. 
  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic. 

  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets. 

  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.) 
  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you
remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
  Do not post it to the boards. 

  The Reward: 

  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn. 

  The Penalty: 

  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails. 
  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race. 

  Additional Rules: 

  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

  You may share your research. 
  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
  Etc. 
  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely. 
  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost. 
  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and
  300 points in Power Level lost. 
  Etc. 

  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice. 


  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic. 
  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present! 

  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves. 

  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic. 

  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic. 
  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic. 

  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails. 

  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following:


  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava. 
  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults. 
  You can build ships that will fly. 
  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery. 
  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface. 

  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates. 

  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please. 
  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph. 
  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.) Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a
small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
  A Mythal could allow: 

  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.) 
  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal. 

  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.) 

  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack. 
  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked. 

  If you have 10th level magic, and your PC (not your NPCs) directly confronts an enemy PC or NPC, you may KILL that PC or NPC beyond resurrection, leaving him or her permanently dead (unless the Power running that PC or NPC gains 10th level magic to bring the dead one back.) 
  If your PC is facing more than one enemy PC or NPC, you cannot pull this stunt.
  Their combined defensive strength means you must fight them normally. 
  You can only pull this stunt once per Turn. 

  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times.  (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

  - 

  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless
death, or anything else that pleases you. 
  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.) 
  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated; the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked. 

  - 

  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so many actions in a Turn. 
  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

  This section is under construction. 
  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

  I am still considering this one. 

  - - - 

  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace. 

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

  - - - 

  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send forces to Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of this to Oerth as they please. 
  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it. 

  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force, because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United Commonwealth. 
  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack, including Vecna and his Legions. 
  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following restrictions: 

  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive to do so. 
  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

  - 

  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of Vecna, to penetrate. 
  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will post the news. 

  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very shrewd diplomacy. 

  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
  Hope Isle, PL 500 
  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

  - - - 

  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions. 

  The above applies to NPCs. 
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further. 

  - - - 

  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR. 
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently. 
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it. 
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## dagger

<occ>You seem to have put Kingdom of Keoland instead of Ulek, not a big deal.</ooc>


----------



## Serpenteye

*Plans of War*

These are the God-Emperor's orders for the armies of the Dark Union


--
1. Send spies, assassins, infiltrators, enchanters and agitators to destabilize the Grandwood and the Eastern Alliance (Nyrond, Urnst, Almor, Flinty Hills, Adri) to the best of their ability. Spies to find out enemy plans and defences. Assassins to murder the key officials and officers of the enemy. Other officials and oficers are bribed and/or mindcontrolled by enchanters.
 Enchanters and Agitators to spread dissent and rebellion amongst the enemy population and to encourage the spirit of defeatism in the enemy lands. They will lead the people to believe: 1. Their country is facing an enemy far more powerful than itself. 2. They are surrounded on all sides by allies of this enemy. 3. There is no hope of victory. 4. If there's no hope of victory it's better to surrender than to die. 5. If you are going to surrender you might as well join the enemy in fighting against your government, surely you will be rewarded by the new masters. 6. Those who do not join with the enemy will suffer a fate worse than death. This is all done quite subtly for the most part mostly relying on the spreading of rumour, but they are not over cautious and will move openly when there's a fair chance of success. Baatezu Erinyes take part in this. The efforts are shielded against various divinations. 

2. Send the Legions of Kas over from the Pomarj using the united navies of the Dark Union and Turrosh Mak. Send them to the western part of the southern Nyrondese coast, begining by sending Kas and the elite of his legions first to establish a beach head. Those undead who are capable of it will cross the sea on the ocean floor. When 15 points worth of the legions of Kas have been sent over they will start advancing inland towards the heart of Nyrond and the Celadon, the rest of the legions will catch-up as they arrive.

3. 40 points of armies cross the border from Aerdi (less than this if we have to use power for any of the special tasks under other paragraphs), striking into Almor, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal and Nyrond. The evil elves of the Adri will secure the control of the forest. 13 points worth of armies from the Isles of Woe invade the Duchy of Urnst on their way to Nyrond and 10 points of armies strike into the Grandwood. The remainder of our armies remain on the defensive. 

4. The Armies strike with maximum mobility. Specialized teams, trained to fight in difficult terrain, will employ guerrilla warfare to counter the enemies static defences and wilderness troops. The main armies will use concentration of force to overcome enemy armies and key strongholds while strategically uninteresting strongholds are circumvented and isolated. Flying, Improved Invisible, Non Detectioned, Protection from Arrowsed, Minor Globe of Invulnerabilitied, Mirrorimaged and Hasted Wizards and Sorcerers will teleport or dimension door in groups over enemy armies, blast them for a few rounds and then teleport back to safety. This procedure is repeated daily in an unpredictable pattern. When the main armies have crossed the border and come half way to Rel Mord the God-Emperor himself will lead an elite group of diverse classes (pl 4+6) on a teleported attack and attemted conquest on the city. Extreme precautions are taken for His safety and any traps are countered. He will begin the attack flying over the city, enhanced by spells and items to make him extremely impressive. He will make himself heard across the city and announce his precence and with a performance score in the 50's, intimidate in the 40's and diplomacy score of around 90 he will encourage the city to surrender.
Summoned Efreeti lead the attack into the Grandwood, burning their way trough the defences of the enemy. Other planars and the undead will be deployed where their abilities are most useful.

The population of the conquered area that does not cooperate with us is enslaved. The leaders of the opposition are tortured horribly and their souls are given to the planars. Our armies do not kill more civilians than they have to and try not to devastate the war-zone more than nessesary.

And all these orders are of course confidential.


"Go with the blessing of the God-Emperor of the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi. Go, forwards to victory!"


----------



## kaboom

__________________________________________________
2. Send the Legions of Kas over from the Pomarj using the united navies of the Dark Union and Turrosh Mak. Send them to the western part of the southern Nyrondese coast, begining by sending Kas and the elite of his legions first to establish a beach head. Those undead who are capable of it will cross the sea on the ocean floor. When 15 points worth of the legions of Kas have been sent over they will start advancing inland towards the heart of Nyrond and the Celadon, the rest of the legions will catch-up as they arrive. 
_____________________________________________________

The people of the shining grottos attempt to sink your navy


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel will try to rally the people of the Eastern League.

"Do not listen to their lies and deceit.  They do not wish to simply take the Eastern League - they wish to take you all and turn you into their unwilling, undead servants."

"Do not sit with your heads in your hands and take this beating, sitting down!  Stand up, and defend what is right in the world!"

Kessel will have all the forces present in the Eastern League sent to prevent the forces from taking any more than they have.  We will try to eliminate them from Nyrond.


----------



## Serpenteye

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> The people of the shining grottos attempt to sink your navy *




Our navy attempts to defend itself. We also call upon our allies for help, if necessary.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

In the Pomarj, I use the Navies to move as many of Kas's troops as possible as outlined at the end of the previous thread.  Five of my legions move into the wild coast and ulek along the border to lortmill. Gith spell jammers fly over head scouting out positions. (roughly half of the force) The remaining five legions along with our Githzerai allies guard the pomarj itself.

In the South, the army of Kalden, the prince of swords, consisting of warriors from the sea holds, Lizard folk and other creatures from the Hool Swamps, creatures and Undead from the dreedwood, and The Dao and Earth Elementals wait. Half of the Gith Spell jammers are here as well.

In the North a vast horde of Giants, Humaniods, and other monsters have gathered in the dark swamp. They too wait for the order to be given to cross over the border into the terretories of their foes...

The Imperial Security force continues to use there potent Psionic power to disrupt scyring attempts on my nation and forces.  Individually they are of mid level power, but they are highly trained in techniques which enable them combine their power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR UPDATE*

INITIAL NEWS

  Fleets of ships from the Alliance of the Rising Sun come sailing into the Azure Sea, heading west and north.

  Forces from the Coalition of Light and Shadow are pouring south through Veluna and Bissel to aid the Kevellond League against the giants and drow.
  Spelljammers of the Coalition of Light and Shadow flood down from the skies, to join the ground forces.
  Perrenland and the Sepia Uplands raise their banners, defensive lines ready in case Iuz attacks.
  Planars continue to pour in to support the Coalition of Light and Shadow.

  Vecna, has arrived in the Present.  With 50 million strong.

  The Delrunian Confederation has dug in, in every forest across the Flanaess.  Especially the Grandwood.
  In Adri Forest, all out battle has begun between the forces there and the Lost Elves, who are fighting to make the whole forest theirs.

  Kas is still sitting in the Principality of Ulek with 5 million men.

  The Amedio Rainforest is under all out attack from the forces of the Underdark, and it is likely the defenders there are going to collapse.
  The scro armada is coming into Oerth's atmosphere.
  The Hive Cluster is abuzz - vast forces are leaving there and joining up with the spelljamming forces in the southwest.
  In the Yeomanry and Hold of the Sea Princes, this is felt by the clerics and mages there, and it is to their west this is happening.

  The Armies of Shade come out from Shadow Throne, in their MILLIONS.
  The Host of Dyvvers is driven back with great loss, and is forced into the city itself, which is besieged.
  The Hosts of Shade pour down into the Wild Coast, driving the defenders before them.  Defenses prepared long in advance crumble in the face of the massive onslaugh.

  There is no immediate attack from the Alliance of the Crescent, but Seers report one is imminent.

  The Kevellond League is going to war.
  Great armies march upon the giants who hold Geoff.
  Other armies are marching from the Yeomanry and Sterich into the mountains, seeking the giants, killing them when they find them, attacking the humanoid settlements and fortresses, finding the entrances to the Underdark.
  The whole of the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks, and the northern Hellfurnaces, are being hit by these armies, millions strong.
  The Demipowers Kalanyr and Murlynd are leading these assaults, and their might is adding to the strength of the attack.
  Keoghtom is leading the southern part of the attack, with the Jotens hit especially hard.
  A fleet of ships from Suhfang appears in the Azure Sea, on it's way to help the Kevellond League.
  Dao and Guardinals, by the thousands, join the attacking force.

  The Legions of Kas land on the shores of Nyrond.
  The Nyrondese coastal defenses are swept aside, although the Nyrondese navy puts up a fierce battle that sinks many of the incoming ships.
  Nyrond is under massive attack from the south, and then it is hit by a second massive attack from the east, as the Dark Union invades.
  Almor and the Flinty Hills receive the brunt of this invasion along with Nyrond, while Union forces attempt to storm their way into the mountains to conquer Garrel Enkdal.

  The fleet that transported the Legions of Kas is assaulted from below by the hosts of the People of the Shining Grottos.
  The fleet is driven back and trapped against the shores of Nyrond.


----------



## Uvenelei

*To Serpenteye*

Have your Olympics been held yet, or are they going to be held at a future date?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Gnomeworks*

The Black mage enters your chambers.  "I have receved a communication from the emperor which is addressed to you.  


> To Kessel gnomeworks
> I have read over the report sent to me by master Kreegan, and I have to agree with is conculsions.  You and your people are no threat to us.  your industries are aimed at improved productivity, ease and comfort.
> 
> Therefore I am Immedatly canceling All Treaties.  I am Annexing your country Kessel.
> 
> Five of my elete legions are marching into the lortmills as you read this.  I recomend that you cooperate.  Your defences are patheticly weak and you know this...
> If you and your people accept my just rule, I guarente that you will be treated fairly and with respect.  If you resist,  you people will serve me anyway in undeath.
> 
> I am appointing master Kreegan as govener of the lortmills provence.  Consider very carefully the next words to him Kessel.
> ~Turrosh Mak, Emperior of the Pomar Empirej, Protector of the Uleks and the Lortmills~



The Black mage smiles as Kessel Gnomeworks looks up from the paper.


----------



## Darkness

(matter resolved.)


----------



## GnomeWorks

"Well, now." Kessel says, looking up from his contemplation. "I guess you leave me no choice, ace.  You are right - my military defenses are nothing before your military might."

Kessel rises, and nods his head lightly at the black mage. "I assume that you will allow me to continue my rule - in name only, of course.  You will pull the strings.  I agree to this, and it is beneficial to both our parties.  I can take care of business as usual, but you are still technically in control of the country.  Of course, if you prefer a different system, I am fully amenable.  I do not wish to become undead any time soon."


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Th eLegions and spelljammers allong the Border advance into the Lortmill Technocracy.  Their orders are to secure the area and close the borders.  Noone is to be killed if it can be avoided. If the locals resist, they are to be restranined and intered.  My Legions are to avoid using violence as long as possible.  The Spell jammers circle the region and drop strike teams into remote holdings. Like the foot soldiers, there orders are to subdue their opponents with minimal damage to life and property.

I don't want to damage anything or any one who may prove usefull to the empire.

From the Empire of the Pomarj, Comes word to the world that The Lortmill Technocracy has surrendered to the Empire.  In the streets of Stoneheim and highport there is rejoicing.


----------



## Serpenteye

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Kessel will try to rally the people of the Eastern League.
> 
> "Do not listen to their lies and deceit.  They do not wish to simply take the Eastern League - they wish to take you all and turn you into their unwilling, undead servants."
> 
> "Do not sit with your heads in your hands and take this beating, sitting down!  Stand up, and defend what is right in the world!"
> *




The dark Union responds by teleporting propaganda leaflets in great amounts over the major cities of the Eastern Alliance (5-8 teleports should be sufficient) The leaflets will state that the dark Union has no wish to harm anyone, as long as they throw off the yoke of their oppressors and join us in victory. "There is no need to die for your country, when you can live in peace under a power great enough to defend you. Join us. Throw off the yoke of the perverse puppets of Toril."

The Olympics are being held.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You heard the news.
  The Lortmil Technomancy has surrendered.
  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj has just annexed it.

  The forces attacking the Wild Coast and Dyvvers are in the millions.
  A great part of them are Shades, with innate magical powers.
  A large number of horrific beings from the Plane of Shadow are with them, and countless thousands of Planars.
  They are burning and destroying without check.  Dyvvers is beset, and pleading for aid - any aid from anywhere.
  The Cities of the Wild Coast are all under attack, while those who fled into the Gnarley Forest or Welkwood are under pursuit.


----------



## kaboom

We summon water elementals, air elementals, and djinn.
We start raising good undead for our cause.
We start to industrialize sharing our tech with the William Ronald, Dagger, Alyx, and Zelda.


----------



## Darkness

We start summoning planars and raise up good-aligned undead. We also start to industrialize.

To everyone: The Baklunish confederation is worried by the Pomarj's conquest of the gnomes. What are your feelings on this matter?


----------



## GnomeWorks

"So says a military that utilizes the undead.  How did they get that many dead in their legions?  They more than likely did not go through all the cemetaries in their lands, digging up the bones of the long-dead.  No, they used the bodies of those who opposed them.  If you accept what they say as truth, and surrender to them, you will live a life that is controlled by oppression and tyranny - a life that has no freedom!  You will not have true life, unless you have freedom.  Only we can give you that.  These Dark Union dogs, they cannot and will not give you the supposed 'freedoms' that they offer.  The only freedoms you will get under them will be the freedom to die, and even then, your bones will be raised to continue to serve their evil intentions."

- The Improvisitional Leader of the Eastern League


----------



## Alyx

Anarfen puts down his spyglass, sliding it into a custom made nich in the mast, then grabs a hanging rope from the spar and swings lightly down to the deck.

He raises his right hand.  A beam of light bursts from it, and ascends towards an open sky.

A sudden hush falls on the combined fleets of Varnaith and the Lendores.  All eyes turn to that pillar of light.  All eyes are fixed on the flagship of elven pride, the /Sunchaser/.  Then a sound builds, as the captains bellow forth thier orders.

"You have seen the fleet, old friend?"  Asks an elf, one who wears a blue cloak, a spyglass in one hand and a wand held ready in the other.

"I have.  The elves will strike the first blow in this war, as they did in Toril.  But this time, we will strike for good.  And we are not without our allies, are we?"  He says, giving a grim smile.  "No, we are not..."

Swinging around, he addresses the waiting senior crewman behind him.  His voice raises to a captains shout, one that can reach through blinding gales.  "Raise your sails, let the symbol of the Lendore Isles fly!  Eri, tell your crews to load ballistae bolts, standard configuration.  We will be within shooting distance in three hours.  May the winds bless us all!

And with that, the /Sunchaser/ leaps forward, leading the van of the mighty fleets of Varnaith and the Lendores into the uncertain future.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OOC:  The fleet is attacking the Dark Union of Oerth navy.  We'll leave the fleet of Torosh alone for now, as his ships are hardly able to attack back.  They'll be our desert, later .

In in game terms, the fleet is 17 (10 Varnaith, 5 Lendore, 2 Anfaren) PLs worth.  Against ships packed full with the navally ignorant humanoids of Kas, the sharks should feed well tonight.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Go ahead and kill yourselves*

We (The Solistarim) are working on forming a personal propaganda campaign based on one thing, and one thing only - Getting all of you non-Flannae the hell out of dodge.  Our best, faster mages travel around major populations centers and describe EXACTLY what we will do with all of you Oerdians if you don't get the hell on to the Angel Express and get off of our continent, and it ain't pretty!  They've all got Blur and Mirror Image up so they'll be protected from Dimensional Anchors when they teleport out.

Basically, the more civilians take the Angel's way out, the better - Less people to execute later.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unfortunately, the fleet got to Nyrond with the Legions of Kas before it could be attacked, although the Nyrondese Navy sunk many ships.
  Now, the fleet is under attack by the People of the Shining Grottos, by the remnant of the Nyrondese Navy, and by the great Navy of Varnaith (Celene adds a few ships ...)

  They start sinking ships, real fast.  The poorly armed transport ships are no match for them.

  The obliteration of the Navy of the Dark Union begins.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Well, now." Kessel says, looking up from his contemplation. "I guess you leave me no choice, ace.  You are right - my military defenses are nothing before your military might."
> 
> *



[occ: Hoping for rescue from ronald or the others, I presume.  Don't count on it They will be quite busy with their own concerns soon enough]

The Pomarj forces lock the lortmills down tight.  Noone comes in and noone comes out.  The legions begin consructing basic fortificaions around the region.  The Gith continue to recon the area.  Heavy weapions are moved into position.  A contingant of the Imperial Security force is dispatched into the Lortmills as well

No one is rescuing the gnomes without one heck of a fight.


----------



## kaboom

______________________________________________________
To everyone: The Baklunish confederation is worried by the Pomarj's conquest of the gnomes. What are your feelings on this matter?
_____________________________________________________________ my feelings are: EEEEEEEEEEK!

 Alyx: We will help you distroy the Dark Union's navy, if we can.


----------



## Darkness

*To Turrosh Mak:* What are your intentions in the Lortmils? Are you planning to use that outworlds technology that they reputedly have for your own purposes or are you going to destroy it?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, the fleet got to Nyrond with the Legions of Kas before it could be attacked, although the Nyrondese Navy sunk many ships.
> Now, the fleet is under attack by the People of the Shining Grottos, by the remnant of the Nyrondese Navy, and by the great Navy of Varnaith (Celene adds a few ships ...)
> 
> They start sinking ships, real fast.  The poorly armed transport ships are no match for them.
> 
> The obliteration of the Navy of the Dark Union begins. *




They are attacking Unarmed Transports!
What kind of savages are these. At least I gave my enemy a fair warning and a chance to surrender.

Edena, How much of my fleet was sunk?  How much of serpenteyes fleet was sunk?


----------



## Alyx

*My other Moves (Or some of them)*

Varnaith sends 3 PL of forces to the Amedio rainforest, to drive off the evil beseiging that country.  No force of good will go unaided!

The Nippon Dominion sends its first of many armies on the offensive!  5 of its PLs are sent to begin an attack on Zingia, although they will not begin until they are given the message that our allies have joined that battle.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*to Darkness:*  The Lortmills are now a protectorate of the Empire of the Pomarj.  The Technology of the Gnomes will be used to further our ends and the ends of our allies.


----------



## Alyx

Anarfen replies to Turosh;

Unarmed transports?  Unarmed transports???

"What, pray tell, did the troops inside these wallowing cans itend to do when they reached shore?  Would they give mercy to MY ships in the same circumstances?  Pray, hold your toungue.  As a wit I once knew used to say "When you know not what to say, your mouth is best used for eating."

Besides, I have yet to attack YOUR pitiful transport ships yet.  Although you can be sure I will do so soon!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WAR UPDATE

  The Amedio Rainforest is overrun by the forces of the Hive.

  The giants and drow of Geoff give almost no resistance to the attack;  indeed, only a token force was there to protect those holdings.
  Geoff falls to the assault of the Kevellond League.
  In the three forests of that area, humanoids fight a losing battle against a sea of invaders.

  Rel Mord, capital of Nyrond, is now encircled by the Legions of Kas, who have whelmed all of coastal Nyrond and who have marched northward to the city.
  Almor is thus cut off from help, and is facing - as it did during the Greyhawk Wars - the might of the Dark Union alone.

  The Lost Elves are easily winning in Adri Forest.
  The battle in Adri Forest is epic, with animated trees on both sides beating at each other, slashing and tearing, branches and leaves raining down all through the woodlands.
  The better armed and more magically powerful elves from the Arcane Age are easily killing their brethren from the Present, and sweeping aside the defenses of the rangers and swanmay, and the determined gnomes and dwarves.
  The Flinty Hills throw back the assault of the Dark Union - these people know how to fight, and they have long prepared for this.
  Both sides settle down for a brutal war.
  Garrel Enkdal repulses the forces of the Dark Union, but they attack again, and battle rages all throughout the southern Rakers.

  In the west, the forces of the Kevellond League are NOT finding the drow - the drow have simply left the surface and gone underground.
  Their fortresses and holdings all lie abandoned.
  A token force of humanoids and giants hold these fortresses, which are taken easily.
  As the forces of the Kevellond League advance deeper and deeper into the mountains, they hear the news from the east, from Dyvvers and the Wild Coast.

  War breaks out anew in the Amedio Rainforest as Varnaith enters the conflict, elf against hive dweller.
  Zindia is now under attack (it IS under attack this time) from Nippon.
  Zindia proves a tough nut to crack, because it's lizardmen mounted on raptors, with their poisoned weapons, and backed by the magic of the star dwarves, are a force to be reckoned with.
  The forces of Nippon are beaten back to the coastline, after their initial thrusts into Zindia.

  Things are going badly indeed for the fleet that transported the Legions of Kas, although the Legions of Kas are running amok in Nyrond.
  A great part of the fleet is now sunk, and the rest is under all out attack from the Fleet of Varnaith, the Fleet of the Eastern League, and the People of the Shining Grottos.
  It's a massacre.


----------



## Darkness

*To Turrosh Mak:* Well, since you are controlling the technology now, be aware that we will not accept the destruction of large parts of Oerth for no reason whatsoever. Also, we hope that you will be careful with these things - they are not from this world, after all, and literally so.


----------



## JohnBrown

*I.B.K.S.C response to Kas*

Rary of the Bright Lands speaking on the behalf of The IBKSC (The Iuz, Bright Lands, Ket, Stonehold Confederation) sends his response requests for assistance from the Mighty Kas:


Alas, we have no Navy or shipping ports along the Woolly Bay, so conventional assistance against assults from the sea cannot be provided to Kas at this particular time.  We do, however, offer the following:

1.  You may land your ships along with the Southern Coasts of our shores, while we have no ports, the shallows there should provide you access to dry ground quicker.  Will also provide what “covering fire” and general coastal defense as we can to keep losses during the unloading process to a minimum.  

2. You may then march across our lands, there is little to damage in the desert, we simply ask that you to avoid the few occupied spots; this should not prove difficult even for an army of your size.

3.  We will provide you Rhennee pilots for you ships, if they can’t guide you safely no one can.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Naval Warfare*

Our fleets attemt to unload the armies on the nearest coast and try to evade the Elven fleets. We use our druids to control the winds in our favor. The dark Union also requests aid from the Navies and spelljammers of our allies.
-
The captain of the Union flagship Imperia lowers his binoculars and bellows with a thundering voice. "Raise all sails you shorecursed landlubbers! Do you want to be food for the savage elves? Bah! I'll eat you myself if you do not work faster!" Druidic naval officer of the first rank Alhedra Saltcarp frowns at the captain for a moment and says with a sarcastic twist of her mouth "Calm yourself Badre, the crew is working as hard as they can. The Elves have driuds of their own, much of my magic is countered." "Countered! You old dock whore! So magic better then!" He backhands her and she is thrown to the deck. "Aye captain, (you loud buffoon) I'll 'magic better'"
-
And the forces of the Isles of Woe land in the duchy of Urnst.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

But he did reveal himself.  In a big way.
  You cannot set up a Mythal in secret.  That is impossible.  The amount of magic involved is staggering.

  Thus, here is a certain e-mail I received:

  Vecna will now also enhance the Lortmils magical defences and create a Mythal over the Lortmils preventing fear, terror or any other negative mind affects from striking any good or neutral alligned races in it. These effects shall only last to the end of turn 2 and can be  removed by a thought alone from Vecna. The Mythal has last-priority. Though I do not suspect it to be a problem. Vecna do not wish to reveal his pressens in Lortmil exept to Gnomeworks.

  That Mythal, is now up.

  Dyvvers, goes down, it's walls whelmed by Shade, it's army crushed.
  The city is now in the hands of the Empire of Shade.
  The Wild Coast is also quickly falling to the onslaught of Shade, with cities burning, walls and buildings collapsing, men crying out as the hands of Shades wrap around their necks, or sent screaming off into the Plane of Shadow by magical spells.

  The fleet that took Kas and his Legions across Relmor Bay is on the verge of obliteration, unless someone helps it immediately.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel looks to the wall where the ace of hearts had embedded itself into the wall.  As he looks at it, it falls swiftly onto the floor.  His face presents an expression of confusion, anger, and some fear.

"Oh.  Crap."


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Prince of swords*

In the south, The demigod Kalden gives a silent signal.

His army moves north towards the Lortmills.  Commoners flee in panic as this horde of unthinkible terror works it's way accross the keolands.  Theprince of swords maintains perfict disipline in his ranks, His Semi-divine aure enthralling all in his legion.  Even some of the locals feel the pull of the prince.


----------



## Creamsteak

I think this is ready... so here it goes...



Creamsteak Turn 1

_((OOC- Kaz, I will except your duel as soon as my conflict in Artonsamay is complete. Should be fun... I'll email you my characters extra secret background stuff (only Edena... I think.. knows.)) You will like it._



*THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) PL 31 (Sanctus Punitor)*
_The Delrune Army_
Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
_Seldanoran Army_
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 

It is turn one. The Delrune Army (PL 22) has reached Artonsamay. Sanctus Punitor stands at the front of his army. "I am the leader of the Delrune Army, my name is Sanctus Punitor. I am here to confront the Hellmaster, and we may not need to hold our weapons against each other. I offer Fellreeve Forest for this country of Artonsamay. This exchange is not the exchange of armies, just land. If you find these terms unacceptable, then I challenge you to a duel. There must be a decisive victor for an outcome to be exacted. If I win, then Artonsamay is mine. If you win, Fellreeve forest is yours. If no victor can be determined, then we shall hold back assaults on each other for the rest of this month while we attempt to strike a deal."

The forces of Seldanora, Tenser, and the Duchy of Tenh (PL 9) are summoning Celestials and Planar Material Dragons to their aid. This force is now called the Seldanoran Army. This army is marching to join the Timberway forest to the Seldanora. They are attacking any Hellfurnace resistance they encounter. If they are not obstructed, my territories are joined. If the Hellfurnace League is blocking then combat ensues (with the help of the Timberway Army _see below_). These forces are making a point out of only attacking the Hellfurnace and sidestep combat with other groups.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) PL 6 (Regina Canities)*
Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The Northern Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 3 
People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2 

The Forces of Grandwood are raiding the United Kingdom of Ahlissa. A total of 9 seperate rades will occur at a time, one by each of the Terrorist Cells. The primary target is to destroy organization (IE: Chain of Command) and steal research of any kind, then flee into those Vietnam-esque tunnels back in the Grandwoods.

The Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands are performing raids against the Kingdom of Ahlissa. They are performing much larger raids in attempts to both manipulate the peasantry to join them, and destroy as much defense as possible. These raids are larger and less frequent, but with many of the same goals. 

The People of the Loftwood have began constructing a single tower out of mud, which is then turned to stone. This tower is shrouded in the forests and surrounded by swamps. The tower will be constructed high enough to fire spells and possibly heavy cannons at Grandep Bay. The tower is also being dug deep enough to prevent attacks from underground (without the aid of earth elementals, good explosives, or powerful magic). The underground structure looks similar to a trees roots. The final steps are to magically reinforce the structure and meld the tower with the plants of the forest so that it seems to blend seemlessly into nature (the tower will start stone... but may turn green and eventually flower in a variety of colors in months to come).



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) PL 4 (Illborg Bellringer)*
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 

The whole Gnarley is moving into the Lortmills, Many of the Rangers (ones with Humanoid type favored enemies such as orcs) are going to start training in the use of Firearms to act as snipers for the Rangers. This training has began, and this unit is increasing its abilities in the use of firearms. The Sniper Unit will make up half of the Rangers of the Gnarley. The other half are specialists in other fields and a few Druid/Ranger members to supplement the force. This unit is participating in training, and fully trained members are taking up the defense of the Lortmills along with the forces already there.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS PL 4 (Gorgosh Ubeno)* 
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 

The Refugees of Fellreev Forest are mounting along their southern border with Kinemeet, and setting up watch towers to look out for invasions coming from the south. The forces are watchdogging the area. The spellcasters here are beginning to summon plant elementals to their aid.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) PL 3 (Shortwind Ballsmasher)*
_The Timberway Army_
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 

These three forces are becoming the Timberway Army (PL 14). The Timberway Army is attacking (openly) the Hellfurnace forces that are seperating Seldanora from the rest of my territories. If there is no army openly stopping us then my territories are connected and the Timberway Army joins the Saldanoran Army. If there is obstruction by the Hellfurnace then they engage in combat with them, with the help of the Saldanoran Army. My forces are careful to avoid forces other than the Hellfurnaces by sidestepping around these areas even if it slows them down.



*THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) PL 3 (Pogo The-Monkey)* 
Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 

Part of the Elven Fleet prepares to evacuate the Amedio Rainforest if it comes under attacks that cannot be repeled. This is for civilians and military members alike, but non-citizens may be forced to stay behind if there are not enough ships. The ships are likely to sail all the way around the contenent to reach friendly territory if this happens.


----------



## Alyx

The sea is littered with broken sails.

A ballistea bolt is no cannon, but when a Lendore ship lets loose with all three decks of punching bolts and ripping chains, that really makes little difference.

Lightning bolts occasionally flicker from ship to ship, and fireballs skip over water, but most of the elven magik is kept on hand to counter any responding spells from enemy ships.

The Varnaith ships are reknowned for their trading abiltity, and have wizards and druids who have worked with the wind to speed trades for almost all of an elves long years.  They focus on countering enemy magik, keeping the sea calm and lazy...  except for the thrashing sharks.

___

Our ships will stay OUT OF RANGE of any defensive forces on lands.  We have our own plans for them...  Right now, we concetrate on our sluaghtering of ships, sending one after another to the bottom.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, did my people attacking the dark union lose a significant force?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Us! Weak on the waves? Bah!  An Elite team of very strong archmages is assembled to raid the hostile navies.  The archmages are accompanied with those warriors knowadgeable in the ways of underwater & sea combat. (about a 5 PL force total, but against one or two ships at a time, it should prove more than sufficient)  These mages & warriors use their abilities to the maximum effect, and as encouragement, are promised any captives they take as slaves.  Also, for every 300 hostile warriors killed, they each get a promotion (with the increase in salary & slaves that that entails).  Once they destroy their target, they teleport out and begin looking for another ship.

As for the remaining forces on land that made it across successfully (i assume it is 25PL + Kas; the other 5PL are defending the ships) are going to be using the type of tactics that serpenteye outlined above (i.e. highly mobile, guerilla warfare).  Also, when we reach the cities, a mental message will be sent out by Kas, challenging the strongest warrior defending to a duel to the death (winner gets the city); see Kas' stats on the first page of the pc's thread if you need them.  Also, the civilian populace WILL NOT be harmed, except for those that disobey our laws (i.e. those of the Dark Union).  For those that do, they will be punished publicly as an example.

By the way, our summoned Rakshasas are placed in charge of the smallest units of the army, their constant detect thoughts should make leading easier & increase the efficiency of the troops.

[edit]- a PL5 force of those experienced in forest fighting is sent to conquer the grandwood.  With all their forces away on raids, it should be alot easier.  Again, we use guerilla tactics until we reach their cities.  Those we storm (but storm intelligently!).

Also, in United Ahlissa, an order goes out and the harrassing forces from the grandwood are quickly hunted down & executed publicly.  Then they are raised as undead to fight in our armies (the raising doesn't occur publicly though) and are sent to assist those fighting in the grandwood.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*The force In the Dark Swamp*

The vast horde of monsters, humaniods, and giants have been whiped into a frenzy. Their keepers decide it is time to let them loose.

With a Howl that shkes the heavens the pour out of the dark swamp and into Nyrond.  They are moving swiftly towrds Rel Mord.  It seems that they too want to take part in the festivites


----------



## Bonedagger

OOC

I thought Vecna kind of knew if this could be done in secret. And the Mythal did have last priority = secrecy more important.


----------



## kaboom

The gnomish side-wheelers of grayspace are defending Nyrond.


----------



## Alyx

Who said our forces were spread out?

If you manage to scrape together 5 PLs of archmages, then be advised that my ships are hardly untrained when it comes to magical defense of our beloved ships.  Not to mention that my Cleric, Anfaren of the Lendores, has seen many wizardly tricks through his long life, usually involved in ship to ship combat.

Your forces may use the sea occasionally for transport or trade, but the elven fleets have sailed the seas for centuries.  Our captains have seen storms of natural bent far worse then anything your mages could ever conjure.

Working together, the elven fleets are not ever to be taken lightly.  Put them up against overloaded transport ships, and you have a sluaghter.


----------



## dagger

I sound a genreral retreat of all , Verbabonc, Welkwood, and Wildcoast forces. I regroup them in Celene and use it to bolster the defenses of that land.


I also extend my hand of alliance to the the Pomarj.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Kelden's army bypasses the pomarj and makes a b-line for the wild coast. once there it is there they attack the shades.  
Spelljammers from the lortmills attack the shades
Githzerai and my other planars attack the shade.

In the north, The mad army of the dark swamp falls on kas's troops from behind.  They show no mercy.

on my ships at sea, which carry Kas's troops:  the unarmed soldiers are thrown into the ocean to drown

In the lortmills, the orcish legions stand side by side with the Gnomeish and dwarven armies of that land.  The Black mage is there too.


----------



## Alyx

Prince Melf welcomes your people and armies at the border of Celene.  He allows you to enter, and asks for a council of war (if you agree to work with me, then we immedietly begin to build defenses)

The Queen is absent, and the townspeople you come across are eithier terrified or welcoming, depending on their bent towards arrogance and aid.

Together, we can stand against all that opposes us.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

We start summoning our planars (In Riftcrag, where Hellmaster Phibrizzo is currently),
The League of Warlords will begin raiding villages and towns in small raiding parties at all edges of the border, if there are any signs of resistance they will draw back into the border of the nations they came from.  The league will aim for as many slaves as they can, any humanoids they can find and easily take and bring them back to Riftcrag.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR UPDATE*

Adri Forest is whelmed by the forces of the Dark Union and the Lost Elves working in tandem.
  Many isolated areas are holding out, for Adri Forest is huge.

  Kalden, Prince of Swords, finds heavy resistance in southern Keoland ... but he is able to fight his way through and reach the Lortmils.

  The southern army of the Kevellond League has whelmed the Jotens, killing tens of thousands of humanoids there, burning down their encampments and fortresses, driving deep underground to take their tunnels and caverns.

  Almor is turning out to be surprisingly hard to take, it's people fighting tooth and nail against the invaders from the east (the women of that country are fighting alongside the men.)
  Garrel Enkdal is successfully penetrated, and there is war now in the very midst of it's many caverns and tunnels, it's great underground chambers.
  The people of the Flinty Hills drive back one attack after another from the Dark Union ... it would appear this group of demihumans is not going to fall anytime soon.

  The Wild Coast is whelmed.  The Forces of Shade control the major cities of the coast now.
  The defenders who remain have retreated west, setting up defenses in the wild, or falling back deep into Gnarley Forest, the Welkwood, and some are even falling back into Celene.

  Santus and Tenser, leading the forces of Delrune and it's allies, have crossed the river into Artonsamay.
  Artonsamay fought a bitter battle to prevent the crossing, and it was achieved at great cost.
  Now across, the forces of Delrune are whelming Artonsamay, whose small army is no match for the tens of thousands of elves that are pouring in. 

  Sanctus Ponitor, leader of this great force, is offering an exchange of countries - Fellreev Forest for Artonsamay.
  If the Hellmaster refuses, Sanctus is challenging him to personal combat.       

  A great force of elves and elven allies are marching south around the Rakers to join up with their allies in Timberway Forest.
  As a result, the Seldanoran Army runs right into the army of the Dark Union that is attacking Garrel Enkdal and the Flinty Hills.
  The advance of the Seldanoran Army comes to an abrupt halt, as they and the Union forces face off.
  Considering the Seldanoran Army has celestials and dragons on it's side, it's looking bad for the Dark Union.

  The forces of the Grandwood are actually attacking the Dark Union!
  Striking OUT from the forest, they are raising havoc in Rel Astra, and across the heartland of Ahlissa.
  More havoc occurs as a second force strikes from the Hollow Highlands. 
  Southern Ahlissa is thrown into chaos.     

  A great force of good giants comes storming down out of the Rakers.
  It is assailing anything evil that gets in it's way - which means, it is assailing the Host of the Dark Union.
  A massive series of battles erupts as the Hosts of the Dark Union battle it out against the Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, the Seldanoran Host, and the Giants.
  The Swanmays of Timberway Forest add their share to the chaos, as they lead yet another force onto the battlefield.


----------



## Alyx

A detachment of elven ships immedietly sweeps up towards the ships of Turrosh Mak, helping the enemy dispatch the Dark Alliance forces onboard.  The unarmed troops should be no match for Turrosh and myself.  The elves offer to escort the transports back to the Pormaj if neccesary, after the battle.

Anarfen himself contacts the captain of Turrosh's ships, and enters into consultation with him.


----------



## Creamsteak

Even if you burn down the grandwoods and send in "forest grunts"... its going to have the same effect as Agent Orange (if we remember Nam it was a chemical that removed foliage, but the Kong were mostly in cement bunkers issolated already and were still very hard to hurt.)

So I think your doing exactly what the americans did... send in marines and agent orange... should have gone with something that hasn't failed before.

My units in Grandwood abuse the "forest troops" by baiting them into our labarinth... The usual firing holes, traps, and some explosives to cave in areas are all part of the standard vietnam mix.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The evil forces from the Dark Swamp run right into the now colossal battle in progress in the Flinty Hills.
  It is them plus the Dark Union against the Nyrondese, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, the Seldanoran Army plus dragons and celestials, the Swanmays, and a huge army of cloud and storm giants.
  That battle rages, with no force able to pull out of the mess.

  The fighting in Relmor Battle waxes furious.
  Most of the ships of the Dark Union have been sunk, but now ships of the Varnaith Fleet are sinking, and a massive magical firefight is in progress, lighting up the bay like a hundred firework shows all at once.

  Rel Mord REFUSES to send out a champion to fight Kas.  They tell Kas where to go.
  Then, when the Gnomish Fleet of Wildspace shows up over Rel Mord and starts bombarding the Legions of Kas, a great cheer goes up from the city.

  Turrosh Mak posted -

 Kelden's army bypasses the pomarj and makes a b-line for the wild coast.
  Once there it is there they attack the shades. 
  Spelljammers from the lortmills attack the shades 
  Githzerai and my other planars attack the shade. 

  On my ships at sea, which carry Kas's troops: the unarmed soldiers are thrown into the ocean to drown 

  In the lortmills, the orcish legions stand side by side with the Gnomeish and dwarven armies of that land. The Black mage is there too.

  - - -

  The above betrayal (it couldn't be taken any other way by the forces of evil) changes the tide:

  The advance of the Shades into the Welkwood and Celene is now blocked by a massive army.
  The remaining Wild Coast forces cheer, and some stand dumbfounded in amazement that the orcs have apparently joined them.
  The advance of the Armies of Shade is halted.

  It makes a difference in the sea battle also.
  Thanks to the betrayal by Turrosh Mak, the entire Navy of the Dark Union is sunk, as the archmages and others fighting against Varnaith are forced to flee for their lives.

  Vecna, you tried to put up the Mythal in secret ... it was a gamble.  It just didn't work out.


----------



## Mr. Draco

alright then turrosh, see what you can do.

Firstly, all of Kas' troops have landed, if any are still onboard ships, they will rebel and take over the ships, executing the soldiers of the Pomarj in the process.  Remember, mages and undead don't need weapons to be dangerous!  Besides, there's many more of us on those ships.  The mages on the ships will begin using telekenesis spells to break through the ship walls to the weapon storage rooms (being careful not to sink the ships) and our soldiers will arm themselves.  If any of Kas' forces are not on ships, then all the better and this paragraph can be ignored.

we quickly assemble a defense force for the north to repel the invaders from the bone march.  Again we use guerilla tactics & place rakshasas in charge of the smallest units thus increasing their efficiency in battle! 

Finally, Kas delivers a mental message to Turrosh Mak: "Fiend, you dare betray me?  You know not what you are up against, and will be quickly crushed before you can harm us.  If you have any courage at all, perhaps you'd like a one on one duel to the death with me?  If i win, your forces will stop their attacks and we will get the remainder of the Bone Marsh as our own.  If you win?  Well, you won't win.  MUAHAHAH!"


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Pomarj navy gladly accepts the offer of escort back to our ports


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The evil forces from the Dark Swamp run right into the now colossal battle in progress in the Flinty Hills.
> It is them plus the Dark Union against the Nyrondese, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, the Seldanoran Army plus dragons and celestials, the Swanmays, and a huge army of cloud and storm giants.
> That battle rages, with no force able to pull out of the mess.
> 
> The fighting in Relmor Battle waxes furious.
> Most of the ships of the Dark Union have been sunk, but now ships of the Varnaith Fleet are sinking, and a massive magical firefight is in progress, lighting up the bay like a hundred firework shows all at once.
> 
> Rel Mord REFUSES to send out a champion to fight Kas.  They tell Kas where to go.
> Then, when the Gnomish Fleet of Wildspace shows up over Rel Mord and starts bombarding the Legions of Kas, a great cheer goes up from the city. *




Edena, my forces are attacking the Dark Union, not the nyrondise.


----------



## kaboom

The isle of phoenix is also defending Nyrond retreating after they lose 25% of their forces.


----------



## Alyx

Your mages may be dangerous, and your undead...  but if you'll kindly recall, Turrosh removed your spell components and spell books to ease the packing of your troops.

I imagine that the sea swallowed that equipment quite nicely.  

Not to mention that your troops are packed full in those ships (How else would one transport so many?).  Without room to swing even something as small as a fist, well...

Might as well give up your fleet.  Your mages may delay us, but they cannot win.  5 effective... PLs against my 17, against Kabooms however many, against Turrosh's ships...

Fight when you can win, and retreat when you can't.


----------



## Serpenteye

The God-Emperor, along with his elite bodyguard, travels to the Flinty Hills to join the armies and destroy all our enemies in the area. A call goes out to all the (remaining) allies of the Dark Union to attack the treacherous vermin of Turrosh Mak's empire.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Regarding the Spelljammers attacking the forces of Kas- Our archmages will conduct raids of this form on them: 1)haste themselves; 2)  next turn (i.e. six seconds) quickened teleport without error (from item) onto one of the spelljammers; 2) then fly & meteor swarm through the decks of the spelljammers (detonating the meteors where they will do maximum damage to the spelljammer, but not harm the mage).  Rinse & repeat.

Let's see what happens to that cheer when the spelljammers start falling from the sky!

P.S.- any debris falling towards the legions of Kas is destroyed with wands of magic missile, fireball, etc...  any debris falling towards the city is left alone.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Even if you burn down the grandwoods and send in "forest grunts"... its going to have the same effect as Agent Orange (if we remember Nam it was a chemical that removed foliage, but the Kong were mostly in cement bunkers issolated already and were still very hard to hurt.)
> 
> So I think your doing exactly what the americans did... send in marines and agent orange... should have gone with something that hasn't failed before.
> 
> My units in Grandwood abuse the "forest troops" by baiting them into our labarinth... The usual firing holes, traps, and some explosives to cave in areas are all part of the standard vietnam mix. *




The Americans had no will to win. We desire nothing more than victory.


----------



## Darkness

ooc: Whose color on the map is the light brown that regions such as the Crystalmists, Barrier Peaks, and Sulhaut Mountains have? I'd really like to know since they are my immediate neighbors.  I first thought it might belong to William Ronald, but he has orange...

The map is here, BTW: Map!


----------



## Alyx

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Regarding the Spelljammers attacking the forces of Kas- Our archmages will conduct raids of this form on them: 1)haste themselves; 2)  next turn (i.e. six seconds) quickened teleport without error (from item) onto one of the spelljammers; 2) then fly & meteor swarm through the decks of the spelljammers (detonating the meteors where they will do maximum damage to the spelljammer, but not harm the mage).  Rinse & repeat.
> *




Are these your Archmages that are currently attacking my fleets?  I'm confused...  so much going on...  You seem to be attacking a city here .


----------



## Mr. Draco

alyx- that doesn't mean they can't already have spells prepared.  Silented, stilled spells   besides with detect thoughts, they would have fore warning of the treachery, at least enough to do something.

By the way, that PL5 force isn't attacking head on.  Just one or two ships at a time, preferably those that are the farthest away from help.  Probable result: your ships start sinking, one by one, two by two, into the depths of the ocean.  Or can each of your ships seriously stand up against a 5PL force for longer than 15-30 seconds?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Regarding the Spelljammers attacking the forces of Kas- Our archmages will conduct raids of this form on them: 1)haste themselves; 2)  next turn (i.e. six seconds) quickened teleport without error (from item) onto one of the spelljammers; 2) then fly & meteor swarm through the decks of the spelljammers (detonating the meteors where they will do maximum damage to the spelljammer, but not harm the mage).  Rinse & repeat.
> 
> Let's see what happens to that cheer when the spelljammers start falling from the sky!
> 
> P.S.- any debris falling towards the legions of Kas is destroyed with wands of magic missile, fireball, etc...  any debris falling towards the city is left alone. *




Plese keep in mind that your mages are in a melee situation, which is not conductive to spellcasting.  The dark swamp horde fell on you from behind and is now tearing into your arch-mages with glee


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *alyx- that doesn't mean they can't already have spells prepared.  Silented, stilled spells   besides with detect thoughts, they would have fore warning of the treachery, at least enough to do something.*



You might have detect thoughts, they probably have magical defenses against that. I know that I would. 

And BTW, magic missile doesn't work against debris since debris is not a creature.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Turrosh Mak & Alyx- These spell jammers are attack my forces in NYROND!!! nowhere near the Dark Swamp or other places!  Besides, even if it is a melee situation onboard the spelljammers, they have the element of suprise & high concentration checks, VERY high concentration checks.  That's why they are archmages!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Dark Union may have lost it's fleet, but it now scores a major land victory.
  Almor is overrun, it's cities falling to the onslaught of Union forces.

  The Union forces meet up with the easternmost elements of the Legions of Kas, and meet in friendship.

  The Dark Union finds the Grandwood a death trap.  They lose thousands of men before even realizing just HOW BADLY the whole place has been boobytrapped.
  The defenders have tunnels, they have traps across every glade, they are fighting the finest kind of guerilla warfare.
  And they are being helped by Planars.
  The Dark Union realizes that the Grandwood battle is going to be a long one.
  THIS one they are in for the long haul.

  The Dark Union has better success finding and killing the enemy elements that came out of the Grandwood.

  In the north, the combined armies of Creamsteak and Turrosh Mak, along with the defenders of the Eastern League, and now a great force from the Sky-Sea League, drive the forces of the Dark Union back with great loss from the Flinty Hills and from Garrel Enkdal.
  The Legions of Kas offer their aid to the forces of the Union, now in retreat.
  From Adri Forest, the Lost Elves emerge, and they also offer their aid.
  The Planar Army of the Dark Union stands at the ready also.
  Forces fresh from conquering Almor offer to help.

  It would appear the Hellmaster has refused the challenge of Sanctus.
  Instead, he has launched a counterattack against Delrune and it's lands.

  The forces of Kas have overrun the entire southern half of Nyrond.
  They still have not taken Rel Mord, the capital, although both sides have lost tens of thousands in the awful battle for the city.

  In the west, Verbobonc is abandoned, and the whole of the eastern Gnarley, as the defending forces pull back and consolidate.

  In the Crystalmists and Barrier Peaks, the forces of the Kevellond League search for the drow in vain.
  It would appear the drow have retreated deep underground.
  IF the forces of the Kevellond League wish to go down after them, Williams had better tell me.

  Ket has not attacked the Baklunish, or done anything yet.

  The Valley of the Mage is still holding out against the assault from the Kevellond League and the Coalition of Light and Shadow.
  The Robots of the Barrier Peaks light up the skies as they turn their laser guns and cannons on the attacking forces.
  The Kevellond League and their allies are beaten back from the crashed spaceship, with the robots in hot pursuit.


----------



## Alyx

Right...

After my first few ships fall, those undisiplined ships that actually left the fleet due to some foolhardy overconfidence, the fleet makes sure that all the ships are back in our normal hunting formation.

When the mages appear, our combined mages, druids, and the extremly powerful cleric Anfaren deal with them.

Also, Mr. Draco...  are these the same Archmages that are fighting over that city?  Becuase if they are, you suddenly pulled a lot of ARCHmages out of your hat.  Does Kas truly have that many under his command?


----------



## Serpenteye

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plese keep in mind that your mages are in a melee situation, which is not conductive to spellcasting.  The dark swamp horde fell on you from behind and is now tearing into your arch-mages with glee *




Of couse not. Our mages are no fools. They are buffed up and protected with all kinds of spells and are flying invisibly over the armies. They do not just stand there with a big target sign painted on their backs.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The prince of swords and his army, as well as the armies of alyx push hard into the Shadows ranks.  Lizard folk druids call upon the forces of nature to aid them. The Dao use there natural Transmute rock to mud to inhibit there movements. The Gith spelljammers harrass them from the air with fireballs and lightning bolts.  
Once they have been softened up a bit, Kalden leads his main force against the shades. The earth Elementals lead the attack brushing asside any who get in thier way.

---------------------

In Nyrond the Dark Swamp force tears into kas's troops, using the confusion of the battle to there best advantage.  they target any spell casters who try to cast.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

An image of Hellmaster Phibrizzo, still in Death Slaad form, declines Sanctum's 'offer'.

(OOC-Before any duels happen, How will a duel work out, seperate thread?  Although in a fair fight-aka no outsider interference-Sanctum wouldn't stand more than 2 rounds I think...)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well then:

Regarding the grandwood- we pull out, and send in Salamanders to BURN IT DOWN!  Also, our mages that were attacking it stand ready to prevent the flames from ecsaping the boudaries of the forest, kill/capture any fleeing it, & generally be helpful.

Regarding Rel Mord, my forces grow impatient.  Kas and his elite guard teleport directly to the commanders of each regiment and slaughter them, then teleport to the next regiment. not as a single group, but multiple groups to be done faster; each group is about 1-2PL, except KAS .


----------



## JohnBrown

*I.B.K.S.C actions*

The Armies of Iuz are moving and busy.  The Citadels of Kendragund, Krangord, and Urzungard are hives of actives, belching black smoke of what seems like countless furnaces. Defense fortifications are increased or created, armies move up and down The Road of Skulls.  Iuz’s garrisons along the Breakers/Guilford and all villages and towns throughout the Lands of the IBKSC start to erect defenses.

Forces move the Northern Borders of Iuz and dig in.

Forces move to the edge of the border of the Vesve and do the same.

Forces move to the Border of the Bandit Lands and dig in as well.

The forces of Stonehold, while occasionally testing the defenses of their southern neighbors, also seem to be holding back.

In Ket, defenses are prepared and they too dig in, while The Humanoids of the Yatils scout out and map possible escape routes.

The gates to the Abyss open in Dorakka (Demons claimed twice)

The Gates of the Grey Wastes ofpen in the Bright Lands (Yugoloths claimed once)

EVERYWHERE the forces of Iuz go on a defensive posture except along two fronts

The northern border of the bright lands and the Southern border of the Horned Lands, to be for certain, defensive works have begun but a majority of the forces arrayed there seem to be waiting for something.  (Edena)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WAR UPDATE

  With the arrival of spelljamming support, the Legions of Kas overwhelm and take the city of Rel Mord.
  The standard of Kas is raised in glorious victory over the great castle of Rel Mord in the middle of the city.

  The Gnomish Fleet defending Rel Mord is driven back with many ships blown out of the sky, both from enemy spelljammers and from mages on the ground firing up at them.
  They find retreat is the wisest option.

  The battle in Relmor Bay is over.  The Fleet of Varnaith and the People of the Shining Grottos are the victors.

  The titantic battle going on in the Flinty Hills and now southward into Adri Forest raged unabated, with forces from the Flinty Hills, Nyrond, Garrel Enkdal, the Seldanoran Army, the Swanmays, and the Giants up against the might of the Dark Union, the Lost Elves, their spelljammer allies, and the Planar Army of the Dark Union.

  - - -

  The Salamanders begin the attempt to burn Grandwood down.
  The defenders respond by throwing multiple weather changing spells, which causes a single massive thunderstorm to start raging over the tens of thousands of square miles of forest.

  - - -

  The forces of Shade are as powerful as all the defensive forces arrayed against them.
  But the Shades, do not advance.  They have taken Dyvvers and the Wild Coast, and seem content with that ... for now.
  A tense standoff exists between them and the massed defenders in Celene, the Welkwood, and the Lortmils.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Alyx- no, those are mostly warriors, not archmages.  

Also, when they realise that the ships have begun acting sensible, they teleport out to assist the forces near Rel Mord.

{EDIT}- Edena, with Rel Mord conquered, we send what forces we can to assist at the Flinty Hills.  Also, the rest of the Legions of Kas continue conquering the remainder of Nyrond.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *With the arrival of spelljamming support, the Legions of Kas overwhelm and take the city of Rel Mord.
> The standard of Kas is raised in glorious victory over the great castle of Rel Mord in the middle of the city.
> 
> The Gnomish Fleet defending Rel Mord is driven back with many ships blown out of the sky, both from enemy spelljammers and from mages on the ground firing up at them.
> They find retreat is the wisest option.
> 
> The battle in Relmor Bay is over.  The Fleet of Varnaith and the People of the Shining Grottos are the victors.
> 
> The titantic battle going on in the Flinty Hills and now southward into Adri Forest raged unabated, with forces from the Flinty Hills, Nyrond, Garrel Enkdal, the Seldanoran Army, the Swanmays, and the Giants up against the might of the Dark Union, the Lost Elves, their spelljammer allies, and the Planar Army of the Dark Union. *




And the God-Emperor in person with his elite bodyguard is also in the Flinty hills.
The forces of the Isles of Woe continue to attack the Duchy of urnst.


----------



## Mr. Draco

JohnBrown- Any help you can send to the flinty hills will be greatly appreciated.  Even a few mages would help.

*TO ALL ALLIES OF THE DARK UNION*: We request any assistance that can be immediately sent to the flinty hills.  Also, now is the time to strike! (where are forsaken one, feisty dog, & kalanyr when you need them?)

[edit]- edena, remember those mages that pulled out and are assisting the salamanders?  they do their best to counter & dispell the weather-changing spells.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *JohnBrown- Any help you can send to the flinty hills will be greatly appreciated.  Even a few mages would help.
> 
> TO ALL ALLIES OF THE DARK UNION: We request any assistance that can be immediately sent to the flinty hills.  Also, now is the time to strike! (where are forsaken one, feisty dog, & kalanyr when you need them?) *




Maybe they have betrayed you too


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena, what is the status of the battles in the flinty hills and the Wild coast?


----------



## Mr. Draco

by the way turrosh, i'm still waiting for a response to the duel that Kas challenged the leader of the Pomarj to.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Legions of Kas, who had almost conquered Nyrond, are suddenly hit in the rear by a sudden strike that kills many of them.
  The Legions of Kas quickly ascertain that this is Aurican the Dragon, Philidor the Blue Mage, and Zagyg the Mad (demipower), with a small strike force.
  This ... small ... strike force is slaughtering Kas's people.


----------



## Serpenteye

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe they have betrayed you too  *




Few people are as foolish as you. I have more confidence in the wisdom and intelligence of our true allies than I have in an orcish cur like yourself. I should have understood that such a rabid pup would strike wildly in every direction without a thought of the consecuences.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas himself & his elite guard (a sizable strike force even alone) immediately respond by teleporting to the site of the attack & engaging the strike force led by Aurican, Philidor, and Zagyg


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Divine Intervention*

No...  no, you have time yet to die.

Edena, Anabstercorian teleports in among Kas's troops under cover of a Change Self spell and helps fight the strike force including Zaygy, Phildor, and Aurican.  He won't put himself at serious risk - He maxes out his defensive capabilities before entering the fray.  So he is immune to - well, everything.

While he's there, I wave to Kas with a big smile.  "Hi there!"  I continue to waste  - Just to impress him, I knock off a couple of 100 foot Sunbusters from my sunbuster cannon.


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Kas himself & his elite guard (a sizable strike force even alone) immediately respond by teleporting to the site of the attack & engaging the strike force led by Aurican, Philidor, and Zagyg *



Didn't you want to duel with the leader of the Pomarj just minutes before? You seem to have a lot of fights on your hands...


----------



## Uvenelei

As soon as things get TOO hectic, the strike force teleports out, moving to aid the allied forces at Flinty Hills.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster Phibrizzo, upon hearing the God-Emporer's command decides that its time that he can form a mutual agreement with him, and thus teleports w/o error to join the bloodlust and fight alongside the Dark Union, casting a mass teleport spell as well to bring a small band of 30 level 2 fighters to assist him in flinty hills...(Taking precautions against death severely with contingincies as well as a few other backup plans, a few mages with several sending/message spells will recall him if things turn bad in the warlord league lands)

*To the God Emporer:*
"I shall help your forces clear this menace, but I ask that you will spare a hefty sum of slaves when this battle is over, do you agree?"

Edit-If the battle turns foul, Hellmaster Phibrizzo will teleport out and brood again...


----------



## Bonedagger

Vecna having keept a close eye on Kas sees Kas's trouble. He immediately teleport the remaining force not occupied elsewhere.
And attack Kas from the other side. He leads the attack himself. Should the battle turn against him in any way or will anybody else than Kas's force attack him he will teleport away. (He attack with 115 pl)


----------



## Serpenteye

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hellmaster Phibrizzo, upon hearing the God-Emporer's command decides that its time that he can form a mutual agreement with him, and thus teleports w/o error to join the bloodlust and fight alongside the Dark Union, casting a mass teleport spell as well to bring a small band of 30 level 2 fighters to assist him in flinty hills...(Taking precautions against death severely with contingincies as well as a few other backup plans, a few mages with several sending/message spells will recall him if things turn bad in the warlord league lands)
> 
> To the God Emporer:
> "I shall help your forces clear this menace, but I ask that you will spare a hefty sum of slaves when this battle is over, do you agree?"
> *




I agree. And I thank you.


----------



## kaboom

After maxing out his defenses Thayadon Fasfoni teleports in and helps Aurican's crew. (He has contingentsy: teleport back home if he falls below half HP.)


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Kaboom, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Rhialto

It is now that it begins.  At public squares, markets, courthouses, churches--indeed anywhere people gather together, speeches are made--impassioned, fiery speeches.  They speak of old grievances and new--uncaring nobles, uneeded wars, meddling otherworlders, national rivalries, fools of other races.  They call for immediate end to these hardships, and if it cannot be given, then it should be taken.  Many hear these words, and turn away, but just as many hear and are stirred.  

And the riots begin. 

In city after city, town after town, angry crowds run rampant, destroying property, and occasionally lives.  In Technomancy areas, elves and druids are attacked--in anti-Technomancy areas, gnomes and technologists of all stripes.  Nobles are hung, soldiers killed.  It is chaos.

The response to these uprisings vary.  Some put them out quickly, some do not.  Many people, when questioned, are quite suprised at what they have done.  It is as if the spirit of the moment simply overcame them.  The leaders of these revolts are rarely caught.  When they are, they are generally found to be in the pay of rival nations, though some are outcast members of enemy churches, and a few simply crazed idealists.  

There is no evidence that any know of the others.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_Sending Spell To Vecna:  I have no quams against you, should you decide to attack the immediate area which I am in, I will be gone at your command, for now let me gather up slaves, I shall offer some as a tribute towards you later..._


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And I run away!*

Vecna's appearance means I leave.  I empty my Sunbuster rounds for the day on his strike force then LEAVE.  I RUN AWAY.  Hell, I go straight back to Ilsensine's palace for a little bit!


----------



## Bonedagger

I change that. Should the battle go against him he'll teleport away.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WAR UPDATE

  Philidor the Blue Wizard is killed, and the mages of Kas take his body.

  Then Anabstercorian shows up, in disguise, and assaults - on the side of the good guys.

  Kas loses a large number of his best mages, before enough damage is done to Anabstercorian to force him to retreat.

  The Legions of Kas, in their millions, swarm over Nyrond, and under orders begin moving in the direction of the Battle of the Flinty Hills, with the God Emperor has arrived personally to oversee the battle.

  It is colossal.
  On one side:  The Seldanoran Army.  The Peoples of the Flinty Hills.  Garrel Enkdal.  The Good Giants of the Rakers.  The Gnomish Spelljamming Fleet.  The Swanmay Host.  Celestials and Guardinals.  The forces of the Sky-Sea League.
  On the other side:  The immense forces of the Dark Union, with the God Emperor leading them personally.  The Lost Elves of the Adri.  Legions of neutral and evil Planars.  The leading edge of the Legions of Kas.

  In the south, the thunderstorm raging over Grandwood cannot be stopped.
  Summoned Tempests (sentient thunderclouds) strike at the Salamanders, and the defenders, using their tunnels and caves, wreak havoc upon the invaders.
  In Rel Astra, I am betting Drax the Invulnerable is raising an undead eyebrow.

  Almor is now under the control of the Dark Union.
  The Dark Union Navy is sunk.
  Geoff is in the hands of the Kevellond League.
  The treason of the Pomarj saved the southern Kevellond League.
  The Forces of Shade are in a standoff against the Welkwood, Pomarj, Celene, and the Lortmils.

  The Kevellond League cannot find Kalanyr's drow forces at all.  They must be miles down.
  If the forces of the Kevellond League wish to journey miles down into the Underdark, Williams must consent to that.
  Otherwise, the Hosts of the Kevellond League do not pursue any further down.

  The giants of the mountains are continuing to give the Kevellond League a bad time, but the robots are another matter - they are slaughtering the unprepared, medieval forces facing them with their laser cannons and high explosives.
  However, the demipower Murlynd is now in the fray, and he is making a difference.
  An all out firefight, magical and high-tech, is lighting up the Barrier Peaks for tens of miles all around.

  The Vale of the Mage is no longer under attack, as the Kevellond Alliance realizes that it is (and always was) secretly allied with the forces of good.

  Zindia continues to fight back against the invaders from Suhfang.
  Suhfang is finding that their desert tactics are useless against the lizardmen in this equatorial rainforest region.
  Unless further aid comes, or they think up something new, Zindia is holding firm against them.
  Indeed, Zindia is winning.

  The Fleet of Varnaith is now sitting in Relmor Bay.  Apparently doing nothing, since Alys has not stated anything.
  The People of the Shining Grottos also are idle ...


----------



## JohnBrown

*I.B.K.S.C actions*

Well, time to gamble.

The IBKSC forces does the following:

It throws everything that the Bright Lands and the Beings of the Cairn hills have (that isnt already doing something else) at.......Greyhawk!

The Doomgrinder comes to life the charges of the forces of the the Forces of the Bright Lands!  Robilar, Rary and what few Yugoloths tha have come the portals through march on Greyhawk.

Iuz and what demons, clerics, mages and troops that can be teleported there also join the fight.


----------



## Serpenteye

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Vecna having keept a close eye on Kas sees Kas's trouble. He immediately teleport the remaining force not occupied elsewhere.
> And attack Kas from the other side. He leads the attack himself. Should the battle turn against him in any way or will anybody else than Kas's force attack him he will teleport away. (He attack with 115 pl) *




A sending comes out to all the leaders of all the powers on Oerth.
 "Vecna seeks the destruction of us all. Anyone he allies with only postpones his own doom. If he is victorious here he will come after you next and he will be stronger than ever. Join us against this menace. help us save the world."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*No no no!*

I was fighting FOR KAS.  ME = ON KAS'S SIDE!  I WAS ON KAS'S SIDE!

ARGH!  BLASRGH!  BGRRRPPRR!

Ugh.

I don't know why this keeps happening.


----------



## Rhialto

*Re: No no no!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I was fighting FOR KAS.  ME = ON KAS'S SIDE!  I WAS ON KAS'S SIDE!
> 
> ARGH!  BLASRGH!  BGRRRPPRR!
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> I don't know why this keeps happening. *




Because, evil turns on itself.  Duh.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Arrival of Vecna's 50 million strong force in Nyrond stops Kas's 5 million from going to the aid of the Dark Union.
  In what must be the strangest twist in this war yet, Vecna is aiding the good guys!

  However, the Legions of Kas are no pushovers, and they HATE THE LEGIONS OF KAS with a hate that borders on madness.

  They turn about face, dig in, and let the Legions of Vecna have it with everything they've got.

  Even outnumbered 10 to 1, it's an awesome battle ... an enormous fight.

  The Legions of Kas summon up all the Planars they can, and they use the unfortunate, hapless city of Rel Mord (and other captured Nyrondese cities) as bastions of defense.

  Within hours, much of Nyrond is in flames, with the crops smashed and forests blasted, the landscape littered with bodies as far as the eye can see.

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union realizes that he has been betrayed by a lot of people.
  The offer of the Hellmaster to ally is small comfort to him, as his vast army continues it's fight.

  The Lost Elves prove unusually successful, as they cleave a bloody path through the forces of good, striking down hero and mage alike.
  It seems they are all but unstoppable.
  They prove to be the best allies the God Emperor has.


----------



## Uvenelei

Priority is given to retrieving Philidor's body, or to destroying it. He will be brought back via True Ressurection at a convienient time.


----------



## Bonedagger

Vecna sends out a message to all creatures. 
"I am not the one destroying your lands. I seek only to kill the destroyer. Stay out of my way or I will consider you a threat and deal with you accordingly."


----------



## Mr. Draco

i thought adnastercorian was fighting WITH us, not AGAINST us.  oh well...

by the way, if/when vecna shows up, Kas with his elite guard teleports into the area of vecna himself and attacks him with all possible strength.  We will not stop till he dies!  Also, thousands of the legion's undead are siphoned off by mages (whichever ones are available) to lend strength to Kas during the fight.


----------



## kaboom

The sky league will tranceport some of Zeldas Wind Riders of Telchuria to the front of the bate.l


----------



## Turrosh Mak

In the wild coast, Kaldin's force continues to attack the shade forces.  A message is sent to the Kevoland Leauge and the united Uleks asking for help.

In the flinty hills, the dark Swamp horde goes on a defensive stance, refusing to give up an inch of ground.  Shamans of the force animate the dead of the fallen and throw them at there foes.  But even so the battle looks grim...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sorry about that, Anabstercorian.
  I will rectify that mistake now.

  Both Philidor and Tenser are killed, and Kas wins the battle, driving off the strike force.

  With his attention thus cleared, Kas turns to aid his army in fighting Vecna.

  - - -

  The trouble that Rhialto has started escalates, and anarchy again hits the Kevellond League, the Baklunish Confederation, the Kingdom of Keoland, and - most importantly - the Eastern League.

  The Dark Union does not fall into anarchy, because it's entire population is either gearing up for war or is at war.

  This chaos enables the forces of the Dark Union to make headway into Urnst.

  As news of the chaos at home hits, the Seldanoran Army and Nyrondese Army are thrown into confusion, which causes them to temporarily become ineffective militarily.
  The Dark Union starts to win the great battle of the Flinty Hills.

  A lot of officials, many of them major, are suddenly found dead across the Baklunish Confederation, the Kevellond League, the Kingdom of Keoland, and even in the Pomarj.
  Surprisingly, nobody in the Scarlet Brotherhood dies at all ... isn't that strange ...


----------



## Bonedagger

...... Vecna will of cause not allow anyone to teleport into an area near him.


----------



## Mr. Draco

well, if it's possible we teleport near him.  if not, as seems likely, the largest portion of the legions that we can bring together in a short time forms and begins a very VERY fast moving offensive towards the heart of the legions of Vecna, attempting to reach the demon-lich himself.  Only when we reach him will the energies of the aforementioned undead be siphoned off to aid Kas.


----------



## Bonedagger

Vecna uses all his might to cruss the forces of Kas. He burns away intire companies (That's the right word right?).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kas faces off against Vecna personally, according to the above statements.

  Both you, Bonedagger, and you, Serpenteye, roll me a d100.

  The result of that d100 will determine who won the battle.


----------



## Darkness

Edena,

The forces from Sahfung haven't been fighting Zindia alone; I said that my forces from Erypt would attack at their side as soon as they would attack! And someone else (Alyx?) has troops there as well!


----------



## Rhialto

The Scarlet Brotherhood sends messengers to the various beleagured powers, offering to aid them in their hour of need, in return for trade agreements, and the right to operate unobstructed in their nation.

They swear, up and down, that no attempt will be made to violently seize control of the nation's government--all they desire now is peaceful coexistance.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well?

  Unless Vecna and Kas are breaking off ... roll me a d100, both of you!
  You, Serpenteye, and you, Bonedagger.

  Either that, or declare you are breaking off the confrontation.


----------



## Bonedagger

Ok... 51. But he rather just teleport away...?


----------



## Darkness

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *The Scarlet Brotherhood sends messengers to the various beleagured powers, offering to aid them in their hour of need, in return for trade agreements, and the right to operate unobstructed in their nation.
> 
> They swear, up and down, that no attempt will be made to violently seize control of the nation's government--all they desire now is peaceful coexistance. *



I don't think that I'm a "beleagured power" but do you still send messengers to me?


----------



## Bonedagger

He leaves with his entire army. Back to where he came from.


----------



## Mr. Draco

working quickly, Kas sends this message to all across Oerth: "The time is at hand to end the shadow of evil.  Vecna has appeared in battle!  His forces even now are occupying Nyrond!  Quickly, any who can help destroy him MUST DO SO!!  This is a plea for help!  Even if you are engaged in battle currently, you must turn your focus towards Vecna!  Fight alongside those you oppose now if you must, but VECNA MUST BE DESTROYED!!" (These last words are sent with such power that they ring out painfully in the minds of all recieving the message, with these words, an image of the battlefield appears, accurate enough to allow easy teleportation to it)

P.S.- if necessary, the energy from several undead is siphoned off to power this message


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna, is running away from Kas???


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Kas faces off against Vecna personally, according to the above statements.
> 
> Both you, Bonedagger, and you, Serpenteye, roll me a d100.
> 
> The result of that d100 will determine who won the battle. *




I do not have a d100. Does that mean I loose?   If I had one I would just kick myself if I fudged it in the wrong direction. Could you roll it?

To shift the odds we send everything that we can spare (not very much) to aid in the battle of the Flinty Hills.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- it appears you wanted serpenteye to roll the d100.

Also, on the battlefield, the energies of thousands of undead are now siphoned off to a) keep vecna from escaping & b)add strength to Kas himself in his duel with the demon-lich


----------



## Darkness

Edena,

The forces from Sahfung haven't been fighting Zindia alone; I said that my forces from Erypt would attack at their side as soon as they would attack! And someone else (Alyx?) has troops there as well!


----------



## Rhialto

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I don't think that I'm a "beleagured power" but do you still send messengers to me? *




Seeing as you're presently losing battles, yes.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena!!!! Very Improtant!!!!*

Based on the email you just sent me the attack is called off!!!

It never took place!!!!


----------



## Bonedagger

Well I have had a few difficulties trying to explain some of his later actions but yes. Of cause. Why would he take a chance like this. He only wanted to weaken Kas. Not suffer himself. He already have other plans that will deal with Kas. No. Vecna care not for feelings like honor and courage. He just want to get the job done as efficient as possible.


----------



## Darkness

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seeing as you're presently losing battles, yes. *



I'm losing battles? I'm just starting to engage in one...

Edena? Did I miss something?


----------



## Rhialto

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'm losing battles? I'm just starting to engage in one... *




Sorry about that...

But, yes, you are included...


----------



## Darkness

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry about that...
> 
> But, yes, you are included... *



Ok. What do you have to offer? E-mail me, if possible.

IC: "The emissaries of the Scarlet Brotherhood are welcome. We are looking forward to trading with them."

OOC: We'll watch them closely and magically, though.


----------



## Mr. Draco

the energies of the thousands of undead i siphoned off to prevent you from escaping & to add to my power during the battle might have something to say about you leaving


----------



## Bonedagger

Since Vecnas army will also be aiding him with their enegies it hardly makes a difference. I would guess.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To The Scarlet Brotherhood*

The Pomarj has long been frendly to the Brotherhood.  Your emesaries are welcome in my court.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am ruling that Kas and Vecna broke off the confrontation.
  Neither of them was killed.

  Hundreds of thousands of Kas's people, and hundreds of thousands of Vecna's people, now lay dead on the fields of what used to be Nyrond.

  (This happens because someone e-mailed me that it did.)

  The spelljamming dwarves arrive over the Battle of the Flinty Hills with their mountain spelljammers.
  However, one of those mountain spelljammers is empty.
  And being used in a suicide attack.

  It goes crashing down onto the battlefield, and produces an explosion of titantic proportions.
  The light is seen across the entire eastern Flanaess, and it is heard in Rauxes, a thousand miles away.

  Unfortunately, although the dwarven intention was good, their aim was not, and mountains do not make precision guided missiles.

  Several hundred thousand beings perish instantly.

  The God Emperor was saved by his Seers, who teleported him out just in time.
  The rest of his generals are killed.
  A third of the entire army of the Dark Union is instantly killed.
  Half the Lost Elves are killed.

  However, the Mountain was aimed at the battlefield, and the battlefield WAS the Flinty Hills.
  Women and children scream their final screams as the underground cities of the Flinty Hills all collapse at once.
  The civilization of the Flinty Hills is obliterated.
  The Host of the Flinty Hills dies with their people.

  The Host of Garrel Enkdal is wiped out.
  The Nyrondese lose half their force.
  The Gnomish Spelljamming Fleet loses a quarter of it's ships.
  The Sky-Sea League loses a quarter of their force.
  The Seldanoran Host loses a third of it's force.
  The Swanmays lose half of their people.
  Half of the Giants die.
  A third of all of the rest of the forces involved are killed.

  There is now a giant crater, a mile wide, where the center of the battlefield used to be.

  In Nyrond to the west, the battle rages, lit up by the red glare that now fills the sky to the northeast.
  The forces of Kas have wisely retreated into Nyrond's cities, and they are holding out against the Legions of Vecna, making them pay for every inch of ground gained.
  It is a terrible battle, without quarter or mercy, or even sanity, as the two armies of fanatics and undead battle it out.


----------



## Mr. Draco

umm, you may not understand, when i say siphoned off, i mean as in every ounce of magical or otherwise energy they had was completely stripped from them, leaving nothing left.  like a self-sacrifice of thousands of troops, except these are undead & because of that need a little help in the self-sacrifice department


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Maudlin*

The Iron League awaits your pleasure.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Draco*

Iuz will teleport there to assit if you still desire my help?


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils will assist in fighting off any forces that are coming our way.  I read through all the posts, but am confused on exactly what is happening (war is hell, eh?).  I think that someone is coming through Ulek, and thus the Lortmils will try to help fend them off.  Also, if any of our planar friends other than the Earth Elementals (I summoned them in Turn 0 somewhere) showed up, they'll go and help out in Ulek, as well.

Any spare troops we have (and the Earth Elementals, if they showed up), we will load up with as many firearms and demolitions as possible (we won't do that for the Elementals, they have fists), and Teleport w/o Error them to where Vecna's and Kas' forces are beating each other up.  They've been ordered to fire (beat) upon Kas' forces, as well as anyone from the Dark Union.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Iuz, your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rhialto

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *To The Scarlet Brotherhood
> 
> The Pomarj has long been frendly to the Brotherhood.  Your emesaries are welcome in my court. *




Our offer is simple.  We will help you defend your lands--but not attack other nations.  We ask for little in return--a slight fee, the right to operate unhindered in your territories, and the occasional bit of magic and/or technology.


_Postscript--_No emissaries are sent to the Dark Union.


----------



## kaboom

My forces leave the field of battle.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

With the added help from Erypt and from Varnaith, the invaders are once again able to push into the forests of Zindia.
  And this time, they are inflicting heavy losses on the defenders.

  However, like the Grandwood, this is going to be a long war.
  Zindia is no pushover, and it has a hundred thousand square miles of rainforest in which the defenders can hide and gather.
  And beneath them, down to 20 miles below the earth, the star dwarves and star gnomes are ready with devastating might.

  To John Brown - Ok.  Attack called off.

  To everyone involved in the Battle of the Flinty Hills:

  The Sky-Sea League is leaving the battle.  This tilts the advantage towards the Dark Union.

  The forces of the Dark Union are not giving up.
  They are appalled at the huge explosion and decimation of their forces, but the battle lust is on them, and they know their enemies suffered as well, and they have hoards of peasant reinforcements coming in.
  They intend to sweep that whole area clean, and they come yelling to the onslaught.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The Lortmils will assist in fighting off any forces that are coming our way.  I read through all the posts, but am confused on exactly what is happening (war is hell, eh?).  I think that someone is coming through Ulek, and thus the Lortmils will try to help fend them off.  Also, if any of our planar friends other than the Earth Elementals (I summoned them in Turn 0 somewhere) showed up, they'll go and help out in Ulek, as well.
> 
> Any spare troops we have (and the Earth Elementals, if they showed up), we will load up with as many firearms and demolitions as possible (we won't do that for the Elementals, they have fists), and Teleport w/o Error them to where Vecna's and Kas' forces are beating each other up.  They've been ordered to fire (beat) upon Kas' forces, as well as anyone from the Dark Union. *




The force that was coming through Ulek was me, and they are currently fighting the shade in the wild coast with alyx


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Back in his chambers, Phibrizzo frowns...

_Perhaps it was best I did not bring any large amount whatsoever into battle,_ Phibrizzo smiles, _after all, I have to save them for when the real fun begins..._

Phibrizzo will concentrate on his forces defending the warlord league nations from the attack of Sanctum's elves.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Kevellond League Responds*

Here are my actions:

Fall back from attacking the drow.  (I suspect lots of traps in the deep earth and will notFortify my defensessend help to the battle against the shade in the wild coast. send troops to dyvers before the shades get entrenched.  Send troops to Greyhawk to help with Iuz's attack (and to hit him if he is helping the shades.) If not, I will block the troops.

I am also sending the Knights of the Hart and the Fellowship of the Heart and some more troops to defend Dyvers. 

I build trenches and earthworks.  As my troops depart, they seek to collapse caverns and passages to the deep earth. Trip wires are set. And every trap I can manage.

If it seems I can claim the robots without further heavy casualties, I will do so.  If it looks bad, just retreat.


Darkness has stated that Erypt is helping me with Zindia. I believe he posted earlier.

A dwarven general, Turvan Kurrir addresses his troops in the Yeomanry:

"Men, we have left the caverns to the drow lairs and those of their allies behind. We have won victories.  Let us fortify for the future."

Trenches are dug.  Help is sent to the wild coast.  

A message is sent to Iuz:  "Where are your troops heading. Do not seek to take any of my territory."

The demideities Heward and Keoghtom, having delayed troops and helped with fortifications move.  Keoghtom appears in Dyvers. Heward appears in the Wild Coast to help his allies.

Archcleric Hazen sends messages of support and congratulation to his allies. "The Kevellond League is eternally greatful for the help of its allies in this hour.  We are leaving the Underdark fortifications to a latter time. Geoff is free! I am sending troops to the wild coast.  We ask how we can aid our brothers in arm.  Regardless of what occurs, my people are safe for now. I thank you from the bottom of my heart and the core of my being."


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Flinty Hills (crater)*

The surviving members of the Dark Swamp Horde retreat into the rakers and Swamp to regroup


----------



## Serpenteye

The God-Emperor rallies the forces of the Dark Union and temporarily retreat from the field leading the armies in person. 
Spelljammers are attacked by mages using multiply enlarged antimagic zones and Mordenkainen's disjunctions are cast in the engine rooms of the mountainjammers positioned over the enemy armies.


----------



## Bonedagger

I don't know about this. I just know that I stated that if things would go against Vecna. As in his experience. He and his army would teleport away (Think I mentinod that with the army). Risking being trapped would, in my opinion, count for that and hey. He uses 10th level magic.... I dunno anymore. People all seems to have their own idea of what is possible.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is too late to save Dyvvers, Williams.  The Shades are firmly in control of it and all the land around.
  You arrive in time to save Verbobonc and the Gnarley Forest.

  You are forced to retreat from the robots.
  The robots, do not give chase, fortunately for the Kevellond League (which has just learned the hard way what laser guns do.)

  A second force has retreated from the Battle of the Flinty Hills.
  With the loss of the forces of the Sky-Sea League AND the loss of the forces of the Dark Swamp, the Dark Union is gaining the upper hand in the battle.
  The Seldanoran Army is being forced back, beaten back, and their Nyrondese allies and Giant allies are falling back with them.
  Even with the help of the dwarves and gnomes from above, the Dark Union is winning.

  - - -

  And now, based on the statement above, they are throwing victory away.
  The Dark Union is retreating from the battlefield.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Wow, that's a big ol' bullet*

Well, since you didn't specifically state otherwise, I'm assuming Anabstercorian used his sensing of the future ability to get the heck out of dodge before the mountain hits.  He Planeshifts to the Astral immediately to avoid being crushed in to infintesimal specks.

With the illithid equivalent of a sigh, he shrugs his shoulders.  Vecna is far, far more powerful than him, more powerful than he had ever dreamed possible by anything at all.

For kicks, he planeshifts to Toril and chats with the borderguard for a bit, asking em' how life down on Toril is.  He encourages them to keep the Angel Gates open for a while longer.  Things are going to heat up, he says.

After that, he heads back to Solistarim headquarters, smites a few Skum to blow off steam, and then relaxes in his luxurious personal slime pool.  He checks his new life force level.  (How many XP did I get from the massive melee?)

(OOC: NEXT on LIFESTYLES of the REALLY EVIL and REALLY POWERFUL, Vecna!  Come visit the skull fells of the unnatural undead force that is the God of Secrets.)

(BTW, Edena - This is fairly important.  My e-mail is currently down - I can send but not receive.  In my future e-mails, I'll send you a series of coded answers - For example, "Frog tuna fish melt" might mean, "Yes, Anabstercorian, your crazy crackpot plan works, and you have gained a decisive advantage.  "Gorkamorka" might mean, "Goddamn, I pity da fool that is you, Anabstercorian."  For my current crazy plan, which I have e-mailed you, just tell me - Is it feasible?  If so, I put it in to place.  If you level the world in my abscence, I'm playing defensively.)


----------



## Rhialto

*Re: The Kevellond League Responds*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Here are my actions:
> 
> Fall back from attacking the drow.  (I suspect lots of traps in the deep earth and will notFortify my defensessend help to the battle against the shade in the wild coast. send troops to dyvers before the shades get entrenched.  Send troops to Greyhawk to help with Iuz's attack (and to hit him if he is helping the shades.) If not, I will block the troops.
> 
> I am also sending the Knights of the Hart and the Fellowship of the Heart and some more troops to defend Dyvers.
> 
> I build trenches and earthworks.  As my troops depart, they seek to collapse caverns and passages to the deep earth. Trip wires are set. And every trap I can manage.
> 
> If it seems I can claim the robots without further heavy casualties, I will do so.  If it looks bad, just retreat.
> 
> 
> Darkness has stated that Erypt is helping me with Zindia. I believe he posted earlier.
> 
> A dwarven general, Turvan Kurrir addresses his troops in the Yeomanry:
> 
> "Men, we have left the caverns to the drow lairs and those of their allies behind. We have won victories.  Let us fortify for the future."
> 
> Trenches are dug.  Help is sent to the wild coast.
> 
> A message is sent to Iuz:  "Where are your troops heading. Do not seek to take any of my territory."
> 
> The demideities Heward and Keoghtom, having delayed troops and helped with fortifications move.  Keoghtom appears in Dyvers. Heward appears in the Wild Coast to help his allies. *




The Scarlet Brotherhood offers aid to the League, in return for the above stated deal.  Interested?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have not received your e-mail yet, Anabstercorian.
  Try sending it multiple times.

  The spelljamming gnomes and dwarves start taking severe losses from the attacks of the Archmages of the Dark Union, and since the battle is breaking up ... I am guessing they are retreating.

  The Legions of Kas are being beaten down.
  Although they are fighting hard, the 10 to 1 odds are too much for them, and nobody can stand against Vecna.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  And now, based on the statement above, they are throwing victory away.
> The Dark Union is retreating from the battlefield. *




NO! I change my mind.  We do not retreat. We attack with our full power!


----------



## JohnBrown

*Iuz comes*

Iuz will teleport in and help Kas in this final confrontation  His goal -- make sure the showdown between Kas and Vecna takes place and generally assist Kas as he can.


----------



## Mr. Draco

has nobody responded to my sending yet? wow, i would have expected somebody more than just Iuz to show up to help...


----------



## Bonedagger

If Iuz appaer Vecna will leave (Him and his army). Even if things are going well. He has achived his goal anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok.  You return to the battlefield.

  However, in retreating and then returning, you lost the initiative, and the balance of the battle shifts ... you are no longer winning.
  Winning requires decisive action, not running then turning back around and attacking.

  The Seldanoran Host and the Swanmay are ready again.
  So are the giants.
  So are the Nyrondese.
  So are all the remaining forces on the good side.

  However, the Lost Elves never really retreated from the fray, and they hurl themselves back into it.
  Their magic, although not Arcane Age, is powerful enough, as they slash and burn their way through the enemy forces.

  The Battle of the Flinty Hills resumes in it's full fury.
  Gnomish and Dwarvish spelljammers rain death down upon the forces of the Union, while Union mages teleport up and kill gnomes and dwarves.
  Swanmays slash down Lost Elves and Union fighters alike, then are blown apart by lightning bolts from the evil mages.
  The elves of the Seldanoran Army send rain after rain of arrows into the ranks of the army of the Union, which responds with massed lightning bolts and fireballs.
  The immensity of the wreckage and slaughter is exceeded only by what is going on to the west in Nyrond.
  In what was Nyrond.
  Where the forces of Kas have holed up in the cities, having been routed from the battlefield, and are selling their lives dearly as the Legions of Vecna break in storms against the walls.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

With the arrival of Iuz on the battlefield, Kas realizes he has this one chance.

  If he and Iuz can kill Vecna, the Legions of Vecna may fall apart and rout.

  It is up to Kas.  What does Kas DO?

  IF Kas decides to confront Vecna, tell me.

  Bonedagger, are you SURE Vecna is leaving the battlefield??


----------



## Bonedagger

Sorry. Did I miss something. Vecna appear. Smack Kas around a bit. He leaves. He does NOT and I repeat not return to fight again. I didn't state that anywhere.


----------



## Darkness

*Edena!*

*Edena: Important! *

Edena,

I'm off for now.

Until I return and and claim them back, William Ronald has complete authority over all of my nations and forces. For more information, see the e-mail that I sent you (and William, too). Should he feel it necessary, he can of course give command over them to someone else (though they won't follow a traitor or enemy in any case) - until my return.

- "Darkness"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Very well.
  There is no battle between Kas and Vecna.

  Kas is pleading with Iuz for military support - his forces are losing, falling, failing.
  But if the might of the Empire of Iuz were to show up now, it would make a difference, argues Kas.


----------



## Bonedagger

There are NO exeptions. If the battle turns agaist Vecna or if anybody turns up to help Kas Vecna and his army will leave (Teleport away). But I think I have already said this


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Wild Coast*

With William sending troops to the wild coast, are we beating back the shades?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Iuz response*

Edena

The IBKSC will do so if and this is a big if.... If Iuz thinks a decisve victory can possibly be won.  The IBKSC will not pull itself out the postion it is builing for itself unless Iuz thinks that it is possible.  

Commiting troops to watch the opponet suddendly appear in Dorakaa just won't do.

If a decisve victory is not possible, Kas and the Dark Union will be offered safe harbor (excuse the pun in the Bright Lands).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turrosh Mak, in that battle the one month limit has been reached.
  That is why I am not posting any further concerning this matter.
  The Western Front will have to wait for Turn 2.

  ANSWER TO JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz is unable to tell if a decisive victory can be achieved.
  It is quite possible the Legions of Vecna, could crush both his forces and Kas.

  There is no way for Iuz to evacuate the Legions of Kas.
  Not without 10th level magic, which Iuz does not have.
  There are still too many of them to be moved quickly.

  So, Iuz must decide - does he go to the battlefield, or does he stay at home?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Understood


----------



## Serpenteye

*A question*

Is the Isles of Woe army making any progress in the Duchy of Urnst? 13 powerpoints should achieve something.


----------



## Rhialto

So--does anyone want The Scarlet Brotherhood's help, outside the Dark Union?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Iuz, i implore you, devote your forces to the battlefield.  We will decimate vecna's legions!  They have already faught hard, your arrival could mean the permanant destruction of Vecna's ability to harm us!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, they are.  They are slaughtering and burning their way through the Duchy of Urnst, which was thrown into chaos by the actions of Rhialto.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *So--does anyone want The Scarlet Brotherhood's help, outside the Dark Union? *




We are somewhat uncomfortible with allowing any group to opperate unrestricted in our empire.  Especially one as secretive as the brotherhood.  What exactly does the brotherhood stand for?  What are the beleifs you wish to spread in my land?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Rhialto OOC:*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> *So--does anyone want The Scarlet Brotherhood's help, outside the Dark Union? *




I thought Maudlin represented the Scarlet Brotherhood (and Acererak). Has he given the Sc brotherhood to you?
As far as the lists show you have only the black Brotherhood (Pl 7)


----------



## Rhialto

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We are somewhat uncomfortible with allowing any group to opperate unrestricted in our empire.  Especially one as secretive as the brotherhood.  What exactly does the brotherhood stand for?  What are the beleifs you wish to spread in my land? *




Security and stability, my friend. 

We believe that if all nations could rest secure, everything would be fine. 


PEACE!!!


----------



## Uvenelei

What remains of Aurican's strike force returns to Lyrn. The armies of the Wind Dukes that had massed on the eastern boarders of the Crescent now move into the Baklunish Confederation lands.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Draco....*

To: William

Sorry, it will have to wait till turn 2

Draco

Done ! you have my support.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League is furious over the loss of Dyvers. More forces are sent to the wild coast and dyvers.

Word is sent to Iuz.  If you attack the Shade, we will let you move troops. If you try to move against us, beware. (I will only let troops move against the Shade.)

A message is sent to the leader of the Scarlet Brotherhood - by magic -detailing the offer that was made and any and all descriptions of the individuals who brought i.  "Did you send this person? We say neither yea nor nay.  We should warn you we caught someone impersonating a League representative and we will deal with him in due course. "(Maudlin, answer if this is your message. Rhialto, I am waiting to see what the REAL Scarlet Brotherhood says.  Not that I trust them that much.  I also begin divinations to determine who really sent it.  Is it the Scarlet Brotherhood or the Black Brotherhood.  All uprising is quelled. Any one attempting to cause trouble is detained.  Several are mind-probed by magic and other means.)

"I believe we can hold our own lands, my allies" Archcleric Hazen advises his allies.  "We have long known there is a Scarlet Brotherhood and a Black Brotherhood. The latter is dedicated to a dark god whose name I will not utter.  I have sent word directly to the true leader of the Scarlet Brotherhood. I say neither yea nor nay.  Also, there is someone who claimed to speak for the league to another power.  I look forward to correcting this individual.  I say caution for now."

"Security is increased inside the Kevellond League to maximum levels. Martial law is declared.  Agents of enemy powers who are captured will be interrogated and mind probed.  If any power is so foolish to believe that by starting riots you can undermine us, you are sadly mistaken."

Security forces move to capture and subdue the trouble makers. Spell casters interrogate them and use divinations.

A hard hitting force is moving towards Dyvers.  A strong force is moving towards the Wild Coast.  We are not defending our fortified positions in the hellfurnaces.  Keoghtom will lead the forces to retake Dyvers or at least hold the line in the unconquered lands. Murlynd joins Heward with the  forces going to the Wild Coast.

We request the aid of our allies in retaking Dyvers. May the Church of Shade fall!


----------



## Rhialto

*Re: Rhialto OOC:*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought Maudlin represented the Scarlet Brotherhood (and Acererak). Has he given the Sc brotherhood to you?
> As far as the lists show you have only the black Brotherhood (Pl 7) *




The BB is a secret society of the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Many of its members are high-ranking members of the latter as well.  As such, they can help decide matters of policy.  If Maudlin says otherwise, then everything I've said gets pulled back--I defer to his position.  If he doesn't--then consider it binding.


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- I guess I have to charge... I gave you a chance Sollir... Now we both have to make sacrifices...

Sanctus Leads the charge, "For the Riftcrag, I want this cowards head!"

The Delrune Army is moving in, one conflict at a time, till eventually we meet the Hellmaster and I officially challenge him again. March on Brotherhood of elves... Artonsamay will be ours! We will take Artonsamay and if the enemy is behind us... 'Then let them wander where they don't know the ground, my traps wait for their foolish moves!"

The Delrune Army secures Artonsamay, and leaves 10 PL to build trenches around this territory. 

Edena: I never saw the post about them moving behind me, clarify that? There's no way they moved past my armies without being scryed, and if so then instead of my previous movements I send the Delrune Army to march on their forces.

As for the Seldanaran Army, we regroup with our allies to prepare a quick set defensive structure. Quick construction of some trenches has began. Everyone in the Army and allied to it join me and form a defensive... they can't rain too many more mountains on us.

"Tenser's death is to be greaved for! Elves, Giants, Good People of Oerth do not be sundered by such fate, let them know that it means nothing to die for good, when we die we take up arms again, we are the constant, not some vain changing evil, we are the lifeblood of the multiverse. Without us the evil would tile and tide over itself till irreconsilable nothingness was achieved. Not Chaos, not law, just void! We exist, and because of this no Void shall find us or our families!"

-Did anyone make it out of Amedio Alive?

To Turrash Mac! Help me corner these fools, they are spending everything they have on this one battle! They fear defeat so bad they are exausting ALL OF THERE FORCES! March onto their lands where they are unatentive!

To anyone who seeks my Alliance! We are ready! Evil is spread far too thin, we may not be able to destroy them... we may never destroy them... but we will Fight against them! They cannot be everywhere, fight for Everything!


----------



## Rhialto

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"We have long known there is a Scarlet Brotherhood and a Black Brotherhood. The latter is dedicated to a dark god whose name I will not utter.  I have sent word directly to the true leader of the Scarlet Brotherhood. I say neither yea nor nay.  Also, there is someone who claimed to speak for the league to another power.  I look forward to correcting this individual.  I say caution for now."
> *




OOC:  Umm, no.  The Black Brotherhood is a secret to most _Scarlet Brotherhood_ members.  Outsiders don't even know it exists, or at best have heard only garbled rumors.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WAR UPDATE

  He stated it earlier, so it happens now.

  When Iuz sends forces to aid Kas, Vecna and all his Legions teleport out.
  Where they teleport, nobody is sure of (since I myself don't know yet.)

  This move by Iuz saved the lives of the remainder of Kas's force - now down to about 2 million.
  Otherwise, the Legions of Vecna would have annihilated them.

  In the Amedio Rainforest, the forces of Varnaith are successful in driving the Hive Cluster back, and they regain half the region.
  Which means that the situation in the Amedio Rainforest is about where it was at the start of the war.
  Except that the villages of the region have been burned, large forest fires are raging, and large numbers of corpses litter the forest.

  The Battle of the Flinty Hills continues on, like a broken record, with neither side able to win amidst the horrible slaughter.

  The Grandwood continues to hold out against the assault against it.
  Years of careful preparation, tunnels dug, and plans made, are paying off ... the Grandwood will survive this Turn, I think.

  The County of Urnst will not survive.  The fell peoples of the Isles of Woe have turned it into a slaughterhouse.
  The men are tortured and killed, the women taken away as slaves for what should be all too painfully obvious, and the children are taken as slaves (or killed if they are too weak or too young to be of use as workers.)
  The invaders take everything of value, and what they do not take, they destroy.
  Celadan Forest withstands the onslaught from the Isles of Woe (which are living up to their name), and many refugees flee there.

  The Duchy of Urnst sends an army to it's western border to protect itself from this new threat, even while it has it's main army on the northern front, facing the wreckage in Nyrond, wondering just who is on who's side, completely bewildered.

  Seeing the MASSIVE force in Dyvvers, the Kevellond forces come to a halt, and are digging in.
  They find that the Pomarj, Ulek, the Lortmil Technomancy, and Celene have all allied and have a defensive front set up that stretches from Verbobonc in the northwest through the Gnarley Forest and the Welkwood to the northern frontier of the Pomarj.
  I assume they welcome the Kevellond forces, which are badly needed.

  The Kevellond League learns that the Shadow Empire has an awesomely powerful army in the Wild Coast and Dyvvers, and more in Greyhawk.
  They have millions strong, they have shades, and they have the largest Planar Army Oerth has seen since the Greyhawk Wars.
  And they may have more ... nobody is able to get into Greyhawk and return alive with the news of what might be in there!


----------



## Valkys

Valkys, in his throne room, recieves reports of what seems to be happening all over Oerth.  He ponders the inevitable and makes his decisions. Without declarations from those he offered to aid, he assumes he will be alone in this, at least until such time as he becomes a threat.

In addition to his Planar allies, he orders his necromancers to begin summoning and creating undead as necessary. He sets a portion of his wizards aside, assigning them the task of beginning the magical research that will eventually lead to tenth level magic, though he knows it is far off. He also orders some of his best minds to study technology and see how it might be best mated with magic.

A task force is sent to raid the City of the Gods. It is a risk, but without aid from those *with* technology, he knows it must be gained in someway. 

Planars continue to arrive as fast as he can summon them.  And Valkys realizes that allies will be very handy if things continue to be so chaotic. Therefore:

Valkys sends a letter to each and every power on Oerth, offering his services if the price is right. (32 points may not seem like much, but most of you are so even that it can make the difference between victory and defeat, but alliances won't take effect until turn 2)

EDENA: You have not yet altered my Planar Claims. They should be Unseelie, Planar Chromatic Dragons, and Shades. I sent an email a while ago, but you've had a lot to do as well as email problems(which i understand completely), so I guess you missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*To Creamsteak*
Unfortunatly I have no forces which can move into his lands.  At best I can lend you what remains of the Dark Swamp Host, Though I fear they may be to Exhasted from the battle of Flinty hills to be much help 

Everything else is commited elsewhere.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster Phibrizzo's forces will take decisive action against Sanctum's forces,  participating in the battle himself-he will aim in killing Sanctum (and any of his court) himself, by either melee or targeted finger of death spells, his contingincies will teleport him back if he falls to 1/3 hit points or below.  Hellmaster Phibrizzo will take the corpse of Sanctum and teleport out if he has the chance, teleporting back in when the corpse is secure and under guard within his base.  Most members of the League of Warlords surrounding Artonsamay will participate in the battle, so will the ambushers I set.

_Message to Sanctum:  You should be ashamed of even being a paladin, my divinations showed that you wanted to destroy me from the start, diplomacy with you is not an option._

Edit-Hellmaster Phibrizzo will go under the spells of Cloak of Chaos, Improved Invisibility, See Invsibility (all spell like abilities at will).  Also, we will summon several demons and slaads to aid us in this battle.


----------



## Creamsteak

And what about the Hellmaster? I don't understand... if he is still in his lair I take this county. If he is attacking my lands (either of them) I attack his main army. Still trying to force a duel!

-OOC And Sollir... you have the level advantage, but I am going to exploit your PC's weakness... you have to look closely to see it, but if you notice I'll give you credit man.

Edit- Ok you posted

I will basically grind you down... I have a Perfect Black Ioun stone (antimagic field as a 20th level sorceror) and my spell resistance from my sword. I will back off and pelt you with my oathbow... and your only non-spell ranged attack is your fists.... with a far too limited range to keep up with me on my horse... speed 120 with its horseshoes. You really dont have any way to attack me... but maybe you do... I'll keep that a secret.

Edit- speaking of allies, Gnomeworks, and William would you please announce attacks on Sollir from your borders now.

Edit, last I promise- You also need to know I have true seeing... with my sword, its an artifact after all... and Kas will want it when I tell its full story.


----------



## William Ronald

Rhialto;

First, I am aware of Tharizdun worshippers as a high level priest who has dealt with them being on my lands.  See the Temple of Elemental Evil and the Temple of Tharizdun for details. These adventures were set in the area of the Kevellond League as you recall. Plus I do have demigods helping me out with finding things out.

Furthermore, I sent the letter to the head of the Scarlet Brotherhood and to no underlings. 
I suspect I have the knowledge. I will let Edena rule on it.  However, someone did try to claim he was me to another player on the thread. (You know who you are. )

If Edena rules, then I will merely state that as false messages were sent in my name, how can I be sure this is from the Scarlet Brotherhood.  I always go to the top man. Also, if any provacateurs are caught they receive the Mordenkainen's disjunction and mind probes.  Plus I may ask a demigod to look in on special cases.

Nice try, but with someone else's stunt I am naturally suspicious. Nor do I need help. Order is enforced. Provacateurs are captured and interrogated.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Valcys*

Name your price.


----------



## Bonedagger

To Edena: You do know. 







> He leaves with his entire army. Back to where he came from.


----------



## Rhialto

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Security is increased inside the Kevellond League to maximum levels. Martial law is declared.  Agents of enemy powers who are captured will be interrogated and mind probed.  If any power is so foolish to believe that by starting riots you can undermine us, you are sadly mistaken."
> 
> Security forces move to capture and subdue the trouble makers. Spell casters interrogate them and use divinations.
> *




You find as I indicated in my post--the leaders (when caught) were mostly in the pay of the Dark Union, and the Kingdom of Iuz, though a few sincerely believed what they preached.

Also, though this perhaps beyond my power to declare--some people are unhappy with the _very_ authoritarion position the League is starting to take...


----------



## JohnBrown

Iuz curses, what he hoped to be a consulive battle turns out to be nothing.

Kas,

Lets talk about the how we can divide up the Duchy of Urnst and other things....


----------



## Rhialto

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Rhialto;
> 
> First, I am aware of Tharizdun worshippers as a high level priest who has dealt with them being on my lands.  See the Temple of Elemental Evil and the Temple of Tharizdun for details. These adventures were set in the area of the Kevellond League as you recall. Plus I do have demigods helping me out with finding things out.
> 
> Furthermore, I sent the letter to the head of the Scarlet Brotherhood and to no underlings.
> I suspect I have the knowledge. I will let Edena rule on it.  However, someone did try to claim he was me to another player on the thread. (You know who you are. )
> 
> If Edena rules, then I will merely state that as false messages were sent in my name, how can I be sure this is from the Scarlet Brotherhood.  I always go to the top man. Also, if any provacateurs are caught they receive the Mordenkainen's disjunction and mind probes.  Plus I may ask a demigod to look in on special cases.
> 
> Nice try, but with someone else's stunt I am naturally suspicious. Nor do I need help. Order is enforced. Provacateurs are captured and interrogated. *




The Temple of Elemental Evil and the Black Brotherhood aren't officially affliated.  They don't exactly leave a paper trail towards each other....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm defending my county and I will not fight you in an upfront duel, improved invisibility and surprising you with several experienced fighters is a different matter, however.  And yes I did not make myself god-like.  Mord's disjunction could go bad, but I imagine it would be the same for every character.  We shall see who wins the battle though...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Finnally some good news.  Well, since we are the last ones left on the battlefield, my legions will begin MASSIVE undead summoning (there should be plenty of dead to summon anyway), in an attempt to bolster my ranks.


----------



## Serpenteye

JohnBrown said:
			
		

> *Iuz curses, what he hoped to be a consulive battle turns out to be nothing.
> 
> Kas,
> 
> Lets talk about the how we can divide up the Duchy of Urnst and other things.... *




I am not Kas but I still have some say in these matters. Originally we had intended to take the Duchy of Urnst for ourselves and leave the County of Urnst for the Shade. Since the Shade seem unable to, perhaps you could take the County? It should be relatively easy for you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

About the only people HAPPY with what is happening are the new disciples of Loviatar.

  In a world gone mad, they truly do believe pain is supreme, for there is pain all around them, in plenty and to spare.

  Very rapidly, the cult grows into a religion, spreading through many lands and countries, like wildfire.

  - - -

  You have it mixed up.

  The COUNTY of Urnst is in ruins, now held by the Isles of Woe.
  The DUCHY of Urnst is untouched, miraculously unscathed by the war so far, with every man and most of it's women marshalled on the borders and in the cities to fight any invader.

  - - -

  To answer a post below, hundreds of thousands of euthusiastic peasants are charging onto the battlefield, screaming the name of the God Emperor, ready to spill their blood for the greater glory of Him and His Empire.
  Does that answer your question?
  He has all of them, and more are joining.
  He is now seen as the Great One, the Hero of Aerdi, He Who Survived the Mountain, The Fearless Warrior.

  Indeed, the battle at the Flinty Hills continues, although it has ground down into a stalemate, as all prolonged battles do.


----------



## Bonedagger

Vecnas forces were animated. Not living. You cant make undeads out of most of them.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *About the only people HAPPY with what is happening are the new disciples of Loviatar.
> 
> In a world gone mad, they truly do believe pain is supreme, for there is pain all around them, in plenty and to spare.
> 
> Very rapidly, the cult grows into a religion, spreading through many lands and countries, like wildfire. *




On that topic, how many worshipers does the God-Emperor have?
--

Mr Draco. I need your help in the Flinty Hills. Will you join me there?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Creamsteak, you are also forgetting, Mantle of Invulnerability grants me a save against spells which normally don't have a save with a -4 penalty, its near artifact level itself, one of these no save spells is antimagic field, with my save compared to the level of that Ioun stone.  I added that in before Turn 1 and I'm glad I did.  Your power can't save everyone, and i'm not alone.  Even without my powers I am an able fighter, I have my metal spikes for range...

Edit- 156 projectiles being fired at a very high AB, gaining over twice as many attacks as Sanctum will make things easier.  The projectiles are not magical btw


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Artansamay is overrun.

  Do Sanctus and the Hellmaster face off?
  Do they agree to a one on one match?
  I need to know, and I need to know now.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Security and stability, my friend.
> 
> We believe that if all nations could rest secure, everything would be fine.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!! *



Hmmm
Not interested at this time.
Security and Stability I have,  My nationis one of the few which haven't sucumbed to the panic engulfing most of the world.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena,*

Allrighty then,

Troops will get their marching orders-----Greyhawk


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If it is one on one I will accept, not if its more than 1, Sanctus is a bit off on my stats though, so he might not even win with his bow trick.  (Against that Phibrizzo will use his quickened teleport as a free action, +haste to move and using his main action for full attack-power attacking for 50 pts., or he will fire metal projectiles at a lengthy attack bonus (about 15-16 attacks I estimate?), Phibrizzo's basically immune to Sanctum's antimagic field if he makes a save at -4 against the stones caster level.  Sanctum's oathbow is very unlikely to penetrate Phibrizzo's AC anyhow.

Edit-Phibrizzo has his contingincies up 

Further Edit-Sanctum's antimagic stone will cancel his powers as well (except for possibly his lesser artifact sword), so his strategy is flawed...Hellmaster Phibrizzo can fly at a speed of 90 with the fly spell, he is in light armor.


----------



## Creamsteak

Duel with the Hellmaster

Two armies line up... roughly a mile apart. Two figures, a Hero, and an awesomely powerful juggernaught stand at the front of each army. One cries out...

"I am Sanctus Punitor, General of this army and hero to these people." (On horseback he activates his purest black Ioun stone and unsheathes his sword)"

Have you made a decision?"


----------



## dagger

Im pulling back the dwarves to help defend the Orcs, Lortmills and Ulek.


----------



## Creamsteak

"Then prepare yourself!"

Sanctus Punitor's strategy going into the fight- Keep at maximum range to fire arrows from his oathbow into the fiend. His Ioun stone is activated to increase his ability to evade all magical attempts to harm him. His invisibility and haste are active throughout the battle. The horse, with its horseshoes has a speed of 100, The Hellmaster has a speed of 60. If the Hellmaster uses spells the anti-magic field and spell resistance 25 help to resist these effects. The focus is to stay at a distance, believing that the Hellmaster's only ranged attacks are his fists which do not have the same range as Sanctus Oathbow.

By the Way Edena, I have a pre-fab win and a pre-fab loss speach you will love to see. (assuming your opinion is the same as mine about it)

So let me post either if it happens.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TIME OUT.
  TURN IS OVER.
  DO NOT POST FURTHER.
  (The moderator will delete any posts beyond this point.)

  I require considerable time to access Turn 1, before Turn 2 can begin.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edited back]- edena, how is my undead summoning going?  there should be enough dead on the battlefield for it (my dead, the dead of the defending armies of nyrond, and the dead of vecna's troops that were living)

as a side note, i'll raise the bodies of the fallen mages (from the dragon/phillidor/tenser strike force) as undead also.  After of course taking all their valuable magical equipment!   Being evil is SOOO much fun!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

"We shall duel, one on one, no outside interference!  My name is Phibrizzo, but you shall call me the Hellmaster!  Today is your day to die..."  (Tactics and his defense against the ioun Hellmaster Phibrizzo will use are posted just up a lil and in the rogues gallery, pay special note to Mantle of Invulnerability )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TIME OUT.
  TURN IS OVER.
  ALL POSTS OVER THE 200TH ARE ANNULLED.

  Hold up, everyone.

  I need 24 hours to access what has happened, and to ready for Turn 2.
  I regret this delay, especially in breaking the momentum, but I am only human, and I cannot keep this up indefinitely.

  If you do not like the way I have handled this, please e-mail me.  
  Please do that before you simply post you are quitting.
  I am doing my best.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey Sollir, Good Game? Handshake added?

Post this before thread closses, it will be deleated anyway.


----------



## Serpenteye

*ooc*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TIME OUT.
> TURN IS OVER.
> DO NOT POST FURTHER.
> (The moderator will delete any posts beyond this point.)
> 
> I require considerable time to access Turn 1, before Turn 2 can begin. *




Wow! Thanks for this turn Edena. I'm going to bead. When can we expect turn 2 to start? Don't worry about the momentum. I for one could use some rest.
To everybody: "Good fight, good night" and thanks, even to you Turrosh (you sneaky rat  ).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sure thing, *shakes hands*, btw, doesn't most of your effects be canceled by your own antimagic stone?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

We will begin again at 5 in the afternoon my time tomorrow.
  That is 17:00 hours, eastern standard time, United States of America.

  I hope at least some of you enjoyed this Turn.

  Signing off.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## kaboom

Edena: did you get my email?


----------



## Darkness

210 posts? Ok - this isn't as bad as I feared it might be.  I'll just lock this down for now and will delete posts only if I'm told to do so. Please stop posting immediately when Edena tells you next time, though; the IR will not be looked kindly upon by the administration if we regularly reach more than ~200 posts.
Also, please keep in mind that any actions in posts after the 200th *don't count in the IR* so you don't even need to bother. Also, if there are _too_ many posts in a thread, I'll have to clean out the excess one anyway. So keep it as close to 200 as possible. For the record, I'm cool with how it went this time; I'm only worrying about what might happen the _next_ time. 


edit: I just thought of something. Since a turn now is composed of two threads, the first thread of a turn can get bigger than 200 posts without a problem; I can just split the threads later on. Unless Edena still takes count after 200 points, that is... Edena? How should we handle that? Could you e-mail me?


----------

